# Charles Barkley Predicts The Nets To Win The East



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What do you guys think? Do they have a legitimate shot? I mean, I can never count out a team that has Jason Kidd on it, and add Vince Carter, Richard Jefferson, and a hopefully healthy Nenad Krstic to the mix, and they have a good team. Jamaal Magloire should also help out that front line of theirs. I'm sure people are already laughing at Barkley's prediction, but I don't think it's too far-fetched if the Nets can stay healthy.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Shhhh! Charles is delusional, how can a 39 win team have a shot to win it all


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't know, but he thinks losing AV and Wesley and adding Simmons, Nichols, and Devin Brown equates to us missing the playoffs. He's always hated the Cavs, but missing the playoffs seems insane for the defending East champs. Sure we might not get a 1-4 seed, but that would an amazing dropoff.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Chuck loves JKidd.

As to the Nets winnng the East, its not out of the realm of possibility, but alot has to go right for the Nets to have a shot at it. First of all, no big injuries to the big 3 and probably Krstic too. In the recent past when they have lost one of JKidd, VC or RJ, the team has struggled mightily. Playing .500 ball wo/ one of those guys is a chore.

But the biggest thing is the bigs rotation. It's been the Achilles heel of the team since the Kmart debacle, and you need productive bigs to go far in the playoffs. This year is the best shot the Nets have at having a productive group of bigs in years. The most tried and true method, of course, is having one superstar big. Nets don't have that, but they might have 5-6 guys that can be counted on. And that's another way to get what you need from your bigs. Additionally, one of the kids (Boone or SWill) has to be a regular contributor. The Nets need a playmaker on the front line, and those two guys are the only potentials when it comes to that.

Oh, and either Vince has to make consistently good *and quick* decisions, or the Nets have to have enough consistency elsewhere to make up for his self-indulgent sprees.

Possible for the to win the East? Yes. Should they be the favorites? God no. But thanks anyway, Chuck.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

it was only a 10 game difference between them being in the playoffs versus having 2nd seed.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Nets are going to be very good this year, I wouldn't be surprised if they came out of the east. They're a strong enough team in the east, great guard play, decent to good post players, a good Eastern Conference team. I can't really see them beating a healthy Celtics though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

They could be. I doubt it though.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

As a diehard nets fan, this is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

No way in hell they take the east, but they seem like they will be a dangerous playoff team.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

duh


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

The Nets can do it but that means Frank needs to play less of Jason Collins when the opponent doesn't have a decent post player in the box. More of Magloire and Josh Boone. Antoine Wright needs to step up offensively and play up to his supposed potential. 

As of right now, the Nets do have a solid bench with Boone and Magloire/Collins as well as a legit 6th man of the year Nachbar. 

I will be surprised if the big three averages 75 games this year


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

No. They have a poor front court and too many average or below average players once you get past Kidd and Carter. They've been with more or less the same team for the past 3 years and they're not going to do better than 45 wins, 5th seed. A 2nd round possibility but a finals appearance seems like a big stretch.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Mateo said:


> No. They have a poor front court and *too many average or below average players once you get past Kidd and Carter.* They've been with more or less the same team for the past 3 years and they're not going to do better than 45 wins, 5th seed. A 2nd round possibility but a finals appearance seems like a big stretch.


This can be said of several teams once you get past their core players, namely the Miami Heat and Boston Celtics. Furthermore, Nenad Krstic, Richard Jefferson, Bostjan Nachbar, Jamaal Magloire, Marcus Williams, and Darrell Armstrong are *far* from below average.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

Mateo said:


> No. They have a poor front court and too many average or below average players once you get past Kidd and Carter. They've been with more or less the same team for the past 3 years and they're not going to do better than 45 wins, 5th seed. A 2nd round possibility but a finals appearance seems like a big stretch.


Their big men rotation is fine. Its the best since the departure of Kenyon Martin. Its their love of Jason Collins. He is a great post defender but he literally limits the Nets offensively and make them play 4 vs. 5 on that end. He doesn't have the ability to grab a huge amount of rebounds nor will he scare you if you drive to the lane. On the other hand, players like Boone, Magloire and Sean Williams can do that. Thats a BIG question when it comes to Frank, will he change his rotation if the player struggles for a long period of time.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Mateo said:


> No. They have a poor front court and too many average or below average players once you get past Kidd and Carter. They've been with more or less the same team for the past 3 years and they're not going to do better than 45 wins, 5th seed. A 2nd round possibility but a finals appearance seems like a big stretch.


That's certainly a possibility. But Nets fans know that this frontcourt group has more potential than the past 3 combined. I wouldn't expect someone who doesn't follow the team to appreciate that. But for those of us who do, this group is the first since the Kmart debacle that has the potential to be an asset as opposed to an anchor. They might not come together to form a solid group, but there is a chance that they will for the first time in years.

As for the rest of the roster being filled w/ average or below average players, 1) you are discounting RJ, which is the popular thing to do after an injury plagued season, and 2) that's what is called an NBA bench. If they were above average, they'd be starting for someone.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

thatsnotgross said:


> Their big men rotation is fine. Its the best since the departure of Kenyon Martin. Its their love of Jason Collins. He is a great post defender but he literally limits the Nets offensively and make them play 4 vs. 5 on that end. He doesn't have the ability to grab a huge amount of rebounds nor will he scare you if you drive to the lane. On the other hand, players like Boone, Magloire and Sean Williams can do that. Thats a BIG question when it comes to Frank, will he change his rotation if the player struggles for a long period of time.


I would say that the big man rotation *might be fine*, not that it will be fine. It could flame out for any number of reasons. But as a long time Nets fan, the possibility that they might not be an albatross is a beautiful thing in and of itself.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That Nets frontcourt might be the biggest Wildcard in the NBA this season, seeing as their performance is the the difference between middle of the pack and top 3 in the East.

But I agree with Seanet, the fact that this is a valid conversation is a good thing for the Nets and the league...the Atlantic has gone from horrible to must-see in 3 years.


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

Nets will shock the league & win the Atlantic this year. As far as winning the East in the playoffs, that depends on many things. But I don't think it's a stretch.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

what a retard


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

charles has said a lot of dumb things over the years, this one is definitely on top


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

eh...

anything is possible I guess...... but I would never predict it.


----------



## Roscoe Sheed (Jun 19, 2006)

he said the same thing at the beginning of last season


----------



## BlueHat (Dec 19, 2003)

All I know is the Cleveland and Miami shouldn't win it (the East) this year. The Nets are a top 4 team in the East, among Chicago, Detroit, and Boston. My order is:
1. Chicago
2. Boston
3. Nets
4. Detroit
5. Toronto
6. Cleveland
7. Washington
8. Orlando

Miami will not make the playoffs. Nets have a good chance of winning the East.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Barkley brings you bad luck. Seriously. Near the end of the season he was like Jazz is gonna win it all then right before he says he has Houston winning and look what that got us.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Just for the record, Chuck said the Hawks would be big last year and the year before. He finally got off that short bus but it looks like he just got onto another one. I would be quite worried if I am a Nets fan. I remember TNT did a piece last year about how Chuck's predictions tend to go horribly wrong. And by horribly wrong I mean he could make a slight compliment to the team and the team will end up losing 7 of 8 or something like that.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The problem with him saying this is he will actually think he is somekind of genius if the Nets actually make it to the final. The last thing I want to see is Charles gloating like he was some sort of 'basketball expert'. The guy rarely does any analyzing, he just goes with his gut feeling not caring to say why or how he feels that way


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't see how adding Magloire and getting Krstic back will help the Nets to move past the second round or even the first. The problems will still be the same, a thin bench despite adding some talent, poor outside shooting, no low-post scoring. There is absolutely no aspect of the game where the Nets excel at, every contender has something opponents have trouble with, whether it is a superstar, stifling defense, a good big man, outstanding team chemistry, I don't see it. Combine that with mediocre defense and you get what the Nets are, a glorified version of a mediocre team without a superstar.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^You dont watch the Nets much do you

Kidd and Vince dont excel at anything? I guess they are just called the best backcourt in the league for nothing

Magloire and Kristic arent good low post scorers?

A thin bench? 

Yup I am pretty sure you dont watch the Nets

Lol and last I checked, Kidd and Vince are still superstars in the game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Seems Charlie isnt the only one that thinks the Nets can make the finals

*LINK*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Nets as a team don't excel at anything, that doesn't include individual performances in some games. Tell me what this team has that other teams don't have besides a quarterback point guard who doesn't score anymore. 

You are talking about Magloire as if he is still more than a big body who has become slow as mulasses, he isn't even an efficient scorer, has never been. I doubt he'll have more impact than Jason Collins who has been a good low post defender at least. Krstic is solid, but far from a difference maker and he also has some holes in his game which will hurt the Nets frontcourt.

And yes, the bench is still thin. If Bostjan Nachbar is your best bench player, it says something and the list goes on and on.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

croco said:


> The Nets as a team don't excel at anything, that doesn't include individual performances in some games. Tell me what this team has that other teams don't have besides a quarterback point guard who doesn't score anymore.
> 
> You are talking about Magloire as if he is still more than a big body who has become slow as mulasses, he isn't even an efficient scorer, has never been. I doubt he'll have more impact than Jason Collins who has been a good low post defender at least. Krstic is solid, but far from a difference maker and he also has some holes in his game which will hurt the Nets frontcourt.
> 
> And yes, the bench is still thin. If Bostjan Nachbar is your best bench player, it says something and the list goes on and on.


good post


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> The Nets as a team don't excel at anything, that doesn't include individual performances in some games. Tell me what this team has that other teams don't have besides a quarterback point guard who doesn't score anymore.
> 
> You are talking about Magloire as if he is still more than a big body who has become slow as mulasses, he isn't even an efficient scorer, has never been. I doubt he'll have more impact than Jason Collins who has been a good low post defender at least. Krstic is solid, but far from a difference maker and he also has some holes in his game which will hurt the Nets frontcourt.
> 
> And yes, the bench is still thin. If Bostjan Nachbar is your best bench player, it says something and the list goes on and on.


So wait, the team has to excel at something for them to be considered good. What kind of logic is that?

Magloire was never brought in for his scoring, he was brought in for his rebounding and toughness, which going by the way he has played this preseason, he is going to be very good at. Now the Nets have at their big man depth, Magloire, Kristic, Boone, Allen, Collins, Sean Williams and Boki. All of those guys bring a different dimension to the game. You want Athleticism, go with Williams and Boone. You want toughness you got Magloire, Collins is still a solid low post defender, Allen and Kristic are finesse players, who make perimeter shots at a ridiculous rate. Now that Kristic has added a 3pt shot to his game, it makes Vince and RJ even harder to guard. This team doesnt need Magloire's scoring AT ALL.

Maybe you dont realize that Marcus Williams has a year to his belt, Antoine Wright is in a contract year, Boki is in a contract year. All this things factor into how this guys will or should play this season. Lol whats wrong with Boki being the Nets bench player, wasnt AV the Cavs best player and look how far that got them? Barring injuries, this team is going to be scary good. All I got from your post was a guy who doesnt understand the dynamics of team, and I cant blame ya for that, outside of Jersey no one pays attention to the Nets.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Barkley's predictions always suck. He just predicts things when he forgets about half of the teams in the NBA.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You are overrating those players quite a bit, but I can't blame ya because you're not used to seeing quality role players. That doesn't make sense either, no ? Antoine Wright is a terrible player, Boone is a glue guy, Malik Allen doesn't do anything besides hitting jump shots, Sean Williams is totally unproven and I gave my two cents on Magloire and Collins already. Marcus Williams has shown absolutely nothing to believe that he will be more than a decent backup in his prime. You can't have ten specialists, hope that they will be consistent all year long and expect to succeed. Even when they exceed the expectations, they are still less than average.

If the Nets want to win the East, they better have something special. Every team that is regarded is a contender does have a certain strength other teams will have to deal with. The Nets don't have that, they will play, they might play hard, but they don't have what it takes to win big. No superstar means nobody you can give the ball to make a "safe" play when it really matters. This is the difference between the Cavs and Nets by the way, a superstar is the ultimate weapon in the NBA nowadays.

I respect your opinion, but like I said I predict that the Nets won't make it past the second round (at best). We'll bump this thread at the end of the season.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Depends.

Krstic needs to be healthy and get his legs back. His jumpshot was money before he hurt himself but he wasn't much of a shotblocker before that and his rebounding was so-so. He's gained about 15 pounds of muscle during the offseason so that should help and he's extended his range to three point territory.

Boki- Kid has drawn great reviews during camp. he's playmaking, driving, handling and becoming an offensive player in this league. He needs to keep it up.

RJ is finally healthy. He hasn't been healthy in two years but two years ago, a healthy RJ was good for 20/6/3 on 50% shooting.

Magloire - He's looked great so far as an enforcer and banger for this team. Over the last two games of preseason, he averaged 12/10 and he should be good.

If things go well, I def. think they can.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

croco said:


> The Nets as a team don't excel at anything, that doesn't include individual performances in some games. Tell me what this team has that other teams don't have besides a quarterback point guard who doesn't score anymore.
> 
> You are talking about Magloire as if he is still more than a big body who has become slow as mulasses, he isn't even an efficient scorer, has never been. I doubt he'll have more impact than Jason Collins who has been a good low post defender at least. Krstic is solid, but far from a difference maker and he also has some holes in his game which will hurt the Nets frontcourt.
> 
> And yes, the bench is still thin. If Bostjan Nachbar is your best bench player, it says something and the list goes on and on.



Do you know who Boki Nachbar is? Dude comes off the bench and averaged roughly 10 ppg while hitting over 100 threes and you discard him because he isn't a big name player. 

Sorry man, but a bench of Darrel Armstrong, Marcus Williams, Boone, Williams, Magloire, and even Wright is decent.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Do you know who Boki Nachbar is? Dude comes off the bench and averaged roughly 10 ppg while hitting over 100 threes and you discard him because he isn't a big name player.
> 
> Sorry man, but a bench of Darrel Armstrong, Marcus Williams, Boone, Williams, Magloire, and even Wright is decent.


He can shoot, that's for sure, but what else does he do ? I think he has come a long way and has developed into a solid player, that's about it though. His length helps him on offense, but he is tweener who has a hard time guarding anyone. I've never been saying that he is bad, he just shouldn't be the first guy off the bench.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

SeaNet said:


> That's certainly a possibility. But Nets fans know that this frontcourt group has more *potential* than the past 3 combined. I wouldn't expect someone who doesn't follow the team to appreciate that. But for those of us who do, this group is the first since the Kmart debacle that has the *potential* to be an asset as opposed to an anchor. They might not come together to form a solid group, but there is a chance that they will for the first time in years.


Too much use of the P word for my taste . Yes, Boone had a suprisingly solid rookie year. Yes, Sean Williams is an interesting prospect. But does that change the fact that Maagloire hasn't been good sinc he left New Orleans? Does it change the fact that Krstic only grabs 8.4 rebounds per 40 minutes of play? I don't know, I think the 2 younger guys still need another year (or 2 years in the case of Williams). Looks like a pretty weak frontcourt IMO.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Mateo said:


> Too much use of the P word for my taste . Yes, Boone had a suprisingly solid rookie year. Yes, Sean Williams is an interesting prospect. But does that change the fact that Maagloire hasn't been good sinc he left New Orleans? Does it change the fact that Krstic only grabs 8.4 rebounds per 40 minutes of play? I don't know, I think the 2 younger guys still need another year (or 2 years in the case of Williams). Looks like a pretty weak frontcourt IMO.


As I have said repeatedly in this thread, it is certainly possible that the frontcourt will prove to be weak. However, for the first time in years, it is also possible that they might be not just passable but even an asset. Time will tell.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok let me get this straight -- the Bulls have the best defensive team in the East (yes im putting them ahead of Detroit) ,along with the deepest bench, the Pistons still have the nucleus of a team that's won 50 games in i-dont-even-know-how-many straight seasons AND been to at least the ECF 5 straight seasons, the Celtics have three all-star caliber players (at the very least) and an up and coming PG that WILL surprise people this year, the Cavs got to the Finals on LeBron alone last year, and from what i've heard he's even better this year, but the Nets will win the East instead of all those teams that are a LOT better by the way...

:lol:


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> Ok let me get this straight -- the Bulls have the best defensive team in the East (yes im putting them ahead of Detroit) ,along with the deepest bench, the Pistons still have the nucleus of a team that's won 50 games in i-dont-even-know-how-many straight seasons AND been to at least the ECF 5 straight seasons, the Celtics have three all-star caliber players (at the very least) and an up and coming PG that WILL surprise people this year, the Cavs got to the Finals on LeBron alone last year, and from what i've heard he's even better this year, but the Nets will win the East instead of all those teams that are a LOT better by the way...
> 
> :lol:


That's why they play the games.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

croco said:


> I don't see how adding Magloire and getting Krstic back will help the Nets to move past the second round or even the first. The problems will still be the same, a thin bench despite adding some talent, poor outside shooting, no low-post scoring. There is absolutely no aspect of the game where the Nets excel at, every contender has something opponents have trouble with, whether it is a superstar, stifling defense, a good big man, outstanding team chemistry, I don't see it. Combine that with mediocre defense and you get what the Nets are, a glorified version of a mediocre team without a superstar.


wow man none of thats true. At least be fair. Their bench is by no means thins. as a matter of fact its probably better tahn the Celtics or Heats. MAYBE the Cavs. Poor outside shooting? Wrong again. the Nets were good at outside shooting last year. they broke a franchise record. NO low post. thats harsh. Kristic is good and Magloire is decent. The Nets excel at fastbreak and recently defense. Please the next time you talk about a team know what your talking about.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Charles should lay off those twinkies. all that sugar is getting to his head


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

croco said:


> The Nets as a team don't excel at anything, that doesn't include individual performances in some games. Tell me what this team has that other teams don't have besides a quarterback point guard who doesn't score anymore.
> 
> You are talking about Magloire as if he is still more than a big body who has become slow as mulasses, he isn't even an efficient scorer, has never been. I doubt he'll have more impact than Jason Collins who has been a good low post defender at least. Krstic is solid, but far from a difference maker and he also has some holes in his game which will hurt the Nets frontcourt.
> 
> And yes, the bench is still thin. If Bostjan Nachbar is your best bench player, it says something and the list goes on and on.


Well lets see. They have 3 stars. Yes RJ is a star. He can get really good.
http://youtube.com/watch?v=FzZ9Tj0MRdc
They have a good coach who had the best starting debut in sports history and has Brian Hill as an assitant. They ahve the best backout in the league. Vince Carter and J-Kidd can both rebound, score and pass very well. I love how people say J-Kidd cant score. Dude look at game 6 of Cleveland. Or when he made a backwards shot vs Chicago. Magloire is still decent at pf. He used to be an all-star and J-Kidd makes everyone good. Collins is a good low post defender? Kritic is good. And Nachbar is not good. dude he had 29 points vs Houston. Just stop please.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

croco said:


> He can shoot, that's for sure, but what else does he do ? I think he has come a long way and has developed into a solid player, that's about it though. His length helps him on offense, but he is tweener who has a hard time guarding anyone. I've never been saying that he is bad, he just shouldn't be the first guy off the bench.


Dunk?http://youtube.com/watch?v=cKnOvwp-3Nc


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> So wait, the team has to excel at something for them to be considered good. What kind of logic is that?
> 
> Magloire was never brought in for his scoring, he was brought in for his rebounding and toughness, which going by the way he has played this preseason, he is going to be very good at. Now the Nets have at their big man depth, Magloire, Kristic, Boone, Allen, Collins, Sean Williams and Boki. All of those guys bring a different dimension to the game. You want Athleticism, go with Williams and Boone. You want toughness you got Magloire, Collins is still a solid low post defender, Allen and Kristic are finesse players, who make perimeter shots at a ridiculous rate. Now that Kristic has added a 3pt shot to his game, it makes Vince and RJ even harder to guard. This team doesnt need Magloire's scoring AT ALL.
> 
> Maybe you dont realize that Marcus Williams has a year to his belt, Antoine Wright is in a contract year, Boki is in a contract year. All this things factor into how this guys will or should play this season. Lol whats wrong with Boki being the Nets bench player, wasnt AV the Cavs best player and look how far that got them? Barring injuries, this team is going to be scary good. All I got from your post was a guy who doesnt understand the dynamics of team, and I cant blame ya for that, outside of Jersey no one pays attention to the Nets.


Scary good? The only thing thats scary about the Nets is how their fans keep cramming Boki, Sean Williams, Boon and Allen down my throat like they're good players. The arent good. Boki is average, the rest are nobodys who will have to do something before they're to be talked about.


The fact that you guys name these players as if they're key pieces to a championship team is ridiculous.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Do you know who Boki Nachbar is? Dude comes off the bench and averaged roughly 10 ppg while hitting over 100 threes and you discard him because he isn't a big name player.
> 
> *Sorry man, but a bench of Darrel Armstrong, Marcus Williams, Boone, Williams, Magloire, and even Wright is decent.*



No it isnt.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Well lets see. *They have 3 stars. Yes RJ is a star.* He can get really good.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FzZ9Tj0MRdc
> They have a good coach who had the best starting debut in sports history and has Brian Hill as an assitant. They ahve the best backout in the league. Vince Carter and J-Kidd can both rebound, score and pass very well. I love how people say J-Kidd cant score. Dude look at game 6 of Cleveland. Or when he made a backwards shot vs Chicago. Magloire is still decent at pf. He used to be an all-star and J-Kidd makes everyone good. Collins is a good low post defender? Kritic is good. And Nachbar is not good. dude he had 29 points vs Houston. Just stop please.



No, he isnt. RJ is not a star. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! You Nets fans drive me nuts.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Well lets see. They have 3 stars. Yes RJ is a star. He can get really good.
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=FzZ9Tj0MRdc
> They have a good coach who had the best starting debut in sports history and has Brian Hill as an assitant. They ahve the best backout in the league. Vince Carter and J-Kidd can both rebound, score and pass very well. I love how people say J-Kidd cant score. Dude look at game 6 of Cleveland. Or when he made a backwards shot vs Chicago. Magloire is still decent at pf. He used to be an all-star and J-Kidd makes everyone good. Collins is a good low post defender? Kritic is good. And Nachbar is not good. dude he had 29 points vs Houston. Just stop please.



Also, no Kidd can not score "very well". You're coach? He has one claim to fame, thats it. Brian Hill? Who is Brian Hill? Should I know him?
And Nachbar had 29 points in 1 game? Wow. Go check out the stat sheets of ever scrub in the league. 90% of them will have at least 1 game where they blew up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

R-Star said:


> No, he isnt. RJ is not a star. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! You Nets fans drive me nuts.


Jefferson is a good player, but no star. i agree


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> No it isnt.




Actually, you're wrong, it is. But what should you know, you're a Pacers fan. When was the last time you had a strong team?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Scary good? The only thing thats scary about the Nets is how their fans keep cramming Boki, Sean Williams, Boon and Allen down my throat like they're good players. The arent good. Boki is average, the rest are nobodys who will have to do something before they're to be talked about.
> 
> 
> The fact that you guys name these players as if they're key pieces to a championship team is ridiculous.



Nobody is cramming anything down your throat. Stop crying and whining and don't read them.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Also, no Kidd can not score "very well". You're coach? He has one claim to fame, thats it. Brian Hill? Who is Brian Hill? Should I know him?
> And Nachbar had 29 points in 1 game? Wow. Go check out the stat sheets of ever scrub in the league. 90% of them will have at least 1 game where they blew up.


<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cKnOvwp-3Nc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cKnOvwp-3Nc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
You still mad?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Scary good? The only thing thats scary about the Nets is how their fans keep cramming Boki, Sean Williams, Boon and Allen down my throat like they're good players. The arent good. Boki is average, the rest are nobodys who will have to do something before they're to be talked about.
> 
> 
> The fact that you guys name these players as if they're key pieces to a championship team is ridiculous.


LOL hold up, did you just go out of your way to disprove everything said about the Nets. Who is cramming anything down your throats? I stated my opinion, just like others have. You dont have to believe anything written on here. At the end of the season we can come back to this thread to see who is right or not.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Actually, you're wrong, it is. But what should you know, you're a Pacers fan. When was the last time you had a strong team?


My team stinks, not sure what that has to do with your bench not being that great.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> <object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cKnOvwp-3Nc&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cKnOvwp-3Nc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>
> You still mad?



Nenad dunked? I take it back. Hes a superstar.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> LOL hold up, did you just go out of your way to disprove everything said about the Nets. Who is cramming anything down your throats? I stated my opinion, just like others have. You dont have to believe anything written on here. At the end of the season we can come back to this thread to see who is right or not.



True enough.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

R-Star said:


> No, he isnt. RJ is not a star. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! You Nets fans drive me nuts.


What a suprise. Dude I know your still getting over the JO wants out thing but dont take it out on us. RJ is a star.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Also, no Kidd can not score "very well". You're coach? He has one claim to fame, thats it. Brian Hill? Who is Brian Hill? Should I know him?
> And Nachbar had 29 points in 1 game? Wow. Go check out the stat sheets of ever scrub in the league. 90% of them will have at least 1 game where they blew up.


Not one game bird brain. wow you know what instead of making arguments on the Nets 24/7 do a little research. Biran Hill was the coach of the Magic. Yes a head coach.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

R-Star said:


> True enough.


did Neand do thishttp://youtube.com/watch?v=XWy6t9C3muE. That makes him dunk on Dalembert, Brand and Jermaine. Coincidence I think not. You dont know anything about the Nets. So stop making all these big statments about them.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> What a suprise. Dude I know your still getting over the JO wants out thing but dont take it out on us. RJ is a star.


No, RJ is not a star. I could easily use stats to prove that. I'd rather JO leaves and Indy rebuilds.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Not one game bird brain. wow you know what instead of making arguments on the Nets 24/7 do a little research. Biran Hill was the coach of the Magic. Yes a head coach.



And? What point did you prove here?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> did Neand do thishttp://youtube.com/watch?v=XWy6t9C3muE. That makes him dunk on Dalembert, Brand and Jermaine. Coincidence I think not. You dont know anything about the Nets. So stop making all these big statments about them.



3 dunks. Stop the presses, Nenad is one of the leagues top dunkers.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Brandname said:


> I don't know, but he thinks losing AV and Wesley and adding Simmons, Nichols, and Devin Brown equates to us missing the playoffs. He's always hated the Cavs, but missing the playoffs seems insane for the defending East champs. Sure we might not get a 1-4 seed, but that would an amazing dropoff.


Boy do I feel silly right now.

:whistling:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

RJ played like a star tonight.

29 points, 10 rebounds.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Actually, you're wrong, it is.


BZZZZZTT!!! sorry, try again.

NJ's bench isn't that good, i'm sorry.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel57 said:


> RJ played like a star tonight.
> 
> 29 points, 10 rebounds.



No argument from me. If he keeps it up, I will print out all the times I said he isnt a star and eat them.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> <OBJECT height=355 width=425>
> 
> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cKnOvwp-3Nc&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></OBJECT></P>You still mad?


I'm not sure i understand how dunking ability makes someone a good player. But who am i to judge?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

David_Ortiz said:


> BZZZZZTT!!! sorry, try again.
> 
> NJ's bench isn't that good, i'm sorry.


Exactley. I wouldnt call it bad either. They have an "ok" bench. Its by no mean great though. Status quo.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> What a suprise. Dude I know your still getting over the JO wants out thing but dont take it out on us. RJ is a star.


:clap2: 
And Krstic is a top-3 center and Vince Carter is god and J-Kidd is the best point to ever play... yeah yeah we know


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

David_Ortiz said:


> I'm not sure i understand how dunking ability makes someone a good player. But who am i to judge?



You didnt answer his question though. Are you still mad?




Dont worry, I didnt get it either. He can dunk, great. Hes tall, I'd be a little confused if he couldnt.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> RJ played like a star tonight.
> 
> 29 points, 10 rebounds.


Well Nachbar had one game last year where he scored 29... ONE GAME :wink:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> You didnt answer his question though. Are you still mad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All I know is if what that guy's trying to tell us is true then Darvin Ham, Desmond Mason, Gerald Green, and Tony Allen should be on the HOF ballot...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

David_Ortiz said:


> All I know is if what that guy's trying to tell us is true then Darvin Ham, Desmond Mason, Gerald Green, and Tony Allen should be on the HOF ballot...


Along with Jon Bender, Freddie Jones, Trajon Langdon, Darius Miles, The Birdman......................


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i'd love to see some of these net fans try and GM a basketball team someday


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Brian Hill? Who is Brian Hill? Should I know him?


Coached the Magic last year, i think he's an assistant in NJ this year. 

Gotta love fans who talk up their assistant coaches!


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Well, minus a career game from Antoine Wright, that looked unfortunately like last year's Net team. I can only hope Frank changes his bigs rotation. Way too much time w/ no bigs on the floor who can finish at the hoop, rebound, or protect the rim. Of course, the Bulls didn't look so hot either, and SOMEBODY has to win the conference, lol.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It seems David_Ortiz has a bout of Nets envy


----------



## Rule_By_His_Own_Hand (Jun 20, 2006)

I think they can if they stay healthy. 

Although I'm going with the Celtics, but I think Nets might be 2nd best team right now. I just don't like Collins still being their C. It's like him and Rafer Alston have naked pics on their team's GMs or something.

But if the Bulls get Kobe.........


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Coached the Magic last year, i think he's an assistant in NJ this year.
> 
> Gotta love fans who talk up their assistant coaches!



Larry Brown was about to be an assistant coach with your Celtics, buddy.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> i'd love to see some of these net fans try and GM a basketball team someday



Yet you are the same kid who touts Rajon Rondo like no tommorow.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

R-Star said:


> 3 dunks. Stop the presses, Nenad is one of the leagues top dunkers.


We all know you hate Nenad but I was talking about boki.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Larry Brown was about to be an assistant coach with your Celtics, buddy.



Yes, Larry Brown. And if you said, Larry Brown is our assistant coach I'd say "Wow, LB is your assistant? Thats probably the best assistant coach in the league." Because I know who Larry Brown is.

But you said Brian Hill is our assistant coach, and Im still saying, who is Brian Hill? Used to coach the Magic? Not well enough for me to remember his name obviously.


I have no idea what your post was meant to accomplish.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> We all know you hate Nenad but I was talking about boki.


Boki is tall as well. Good for him being able to dunk. Its hard to dunk when you're his height.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

croco said:


> I don't see how adding Magloire and getting Krstic back will help the Nets to move past the second round or even the first. The problems will still be the same, a thin bench despite adding some talent, poor outside shooting, no low-post scoring. There is absolutely no aspect of the game where the Nets excel at, every contender has something opponents have trouble with, whether it is a superstar, stifling defense, a good big man, outstanding team chemistry, I don't see it. Combine that with mediocre defense and you get what the Nets are, a glorified version of a mediocre team without a superstar.



No personal attacks


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

R-Star said:


> *Exactley. I wouldnt call it bad either. They have an "ok" bench. Its by no mean great though. Status quo.*


I'm not going to come out and say that the New Jersey Nets have the best bench in the leauge, however, credit has to be given where credits do. The nets reserves outscored the Eastern Conference *favorite's* bench by 43-28 last night. This certainly is an indication that the second team can hold its own against one of the better teams in the league, which infers that they're pretty damn good themselves.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Most of the Nets fans that replied in this thread pointed out the faults of the Nets. So basically your not saying anything new. However every team in the east has *SOME* flaw take the Celtics who has a great three man attack with Pirece, Allen and Garrnett after that there is not much. Then there is the Bulls who have no low post scoring at all. At least the Nets have Nenad who could hit a outside shot and was averging 16 ppg before getting hurt. Then there is the Cavs who has a weak bench and lacks a second option for Lebron. Heat is an aging team with injury prone Shaq and depth problems outside of the frontcourt. The Piston's bench is not very strong, in the past Mcdyess was their bench, but now he's starting so where is the production gonna come from. 

Those are the teams that people are saying is better than the Nets. They too have issues to address. So all those posts with people trying to explain why the Nets suck need to be a little less bias.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hill isn't going to help the Nets against the Magic.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> Hill isn't going to help the Nets against the Magic.


:none: he only knows 80% of the roster and their individual skills and weakness. However, your right, that in no way helps in scouting reports


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> It seems David_Ortiz has a bout of Nets envy


nah i'm content with Pierce, KG, and Ray. and i prefer cities to swamps :biggrin:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Larry Brown was about to be an assistant coach with your Celtics, buddy.


#1: was
#2: i didnt care


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Yet you are the same kid who touts Rajon Rondo like no tommorow.


And you guys slurp Bostjan Nachbar like he's Peja Stojakovic. So what's your point?

Oh yeah why do I need to be scolded for touting Rondo? He's good, unlike those goons on NJs bench.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol Ortiz do you spend this much time speaking about the Celtics. You really have something against the Nets dont you


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Lol Ortiz do you spend this much time speaking about the Celtics. You really have something against the Nets dont you


the only thing i have against the nets is when people come and try to tell me that Bostjan Nachbar, Sean Williams, Antoine Wright, and all them are good players.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> And you guys slurp Bostjan Nachbar like he's Peja Stojakovic. So what's your point?


How so?




> Oh yeah why do I need to be scolded for touting Rondo? He's good, unlike those goons on NJs bench.




So you can hype Rondo but we have no right to try and hype guys like Boki? Cool. Yeah. you certainly don't have any agenda against the Nets do you? 

Is it wrong of me to say Marcus Williams is a good player? You gonna throw a fit now?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> the only thing i have against the nets is when people come and try to tell me that Bostjan Nachbar, Sean Williams, Antoine Wright, and all them are good players.



Maybe because they are and you don't want to fact facts. matter of fact, no one is hyyping up Sean Williams as of now. IMO, you read the Nets forum and get pissed off at the posts people make and you're obviously depressed that the Nets have been the better team the past couple of years and you're trying to find out a way to release your anger.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> How so?


b/c you guys always brag about him? i used the peja reference for an analogy








Jizzy said:


> So you can hype Rondo but we have no right to try and hype guys like Boki? Cool. Yeah. you certainly don't have any agenda against the Nets dp you? LOL.


do you guys get a boner or something off the fact that a fan MIGHT have something against your team (and i don't)? i think its pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Maybe because they are and you don't want to fact facts. matter of fact, no one is hyyping up Sean Williams as of now. IMO, you read the Nets forum and get pissed off at the posts people make and you're obviously depressed that the Nets have been the better team the past couple of years and you're trying to find out a way to release your anger.


nah there's way more intelligent reading out there than the nets forum. and the facts are that those players are mediocre at the very best.

i'm not mad about the past two years at all. b/c i'm quite comfortable knowing that Pierce, KG, Ray, and our support crew is better than Kidd, Carter, Jefferson, and your support crew.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> the only thing i have against the nets is when people come and try to tell me that Bostjan Nachbar, Sean Williams, Antoine Wright, and all them are good players.


So are they terrible players? What should people be telling you?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> So are they terrible players? What should people be telling you?


i said in my last post theyre mediocre at best


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> i said in my last post theyre mediocre at best


Isnt that why they are 'bench' players?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

but plenty of teams out there have respectable or even good players on their bench.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

A former All Star, a guy who shot above 40% from the perimeter, a veteran back up point, a defensive specialist, one of the most athletic bigs from last year's draft is more than just mediocre


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> A former All Star, a guy who shot above 40% from the perimeter, a veteran back up point, a defensive specialist, one of the most athletic bigs from last year's draft is more than just mediocre


By former all-star do you mean Magloire? that was like 4 years ago and he's done nothing but suck since. your vet backup point is a little too much of a vet, if you know what i mean. idk who the D specialist you speak of is. Williams is a rookie. Do you really expect that much from him? so nachbar hits threes. almost every team has at least one three-point specialist that hits them a good clip so i dont see whats so special about that.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> By former all-star do you mean Magloire? that was like 4 years ago and he's done nothing but suck since. your vet backup point is a little too much of a vet, if you know what i mean. idk who the D specialist you speak of is. Williams is a rookie. Do you really expect that much from him? so nachbar hits threes. almost every team has at least one three-point specialist that hits them a good clip so i dont see whats so special about that.


we have more than one person who can shoot 3pointers


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> we have more than one person who can shoot 3pointers


names? bench players only


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> names? bench players only


Antoine Wright
Marcus Williams
Darrell Armstrong


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Maybe because they are and you don't want to fact facts. matter of fact, no one is hyyping up Sean Williams as of now. IMO, you read the Nets forum and get pissed off at the posts people make and you're obviously depressed that the Nets have been the better team the past couple of years and you're trying to find out a way to release your anger.



The whole "My team is better than your team" is pathetic.


What the **** am I supposed to expect from a guy who didnt even know he was rocking a bowl cut though?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> So are they terrible players? What should people be telling you?


They shouldnt really be mentioned. When Nets fans talk about their bench, they bring these guys up as if they're difference makers. Boki's a good bench player, the rest of the guys as of right now are trash because they've proved nothing.

Yet we keep hearing, "The Nets bench is great we have Boki, we have .................." You guys could sign Oliver Miller and try to tell me hes a good backup. Dont say you wouldnt, because you know at least half of the Nets board would try to.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> A former All Star, a guy who shot above 40% from the perimeter, a veteran back up point, a defensive specialist, one of the most athletic bigs from last year's draft is more than just mediocre


Could you use more bland generalizations for these guys though?

A "veteran backup"? No one is afraid of Armstrong. He is far past being an impact player. 
Former All Star. It would be great if you mentioned he is a shell of his former self.
One of the most athletic bigs, who also has the most baggage of the draft, not to mention hes too raw right now.

I could go on.

I'd call it mediocre, which isnt bad. That just means its average. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> They shouldnt really be mentioned. When Nets fans talk about their bench, they bring these guys up as if they're difference makers. Boki's a good bench player, the rest of the guys as of right now are trash because they've proved nothing.
> 
> Yet we keep hearing, "The Nets bench is great we have Boki, we have .................." You guys could sign Oliver Miller and try to tell me hes a good backup. Dont say you wouldnt, because you know at least half of the Nets board would try to.


I dont think any Net fan has said anything about their bench being 'great'. Lol how do you talk about a team and not mention the bench players.

Most Nets fans are saying this year's bench is an upgrade over last year, with the potential to be really good. Unless YOU are Nostradamus or happen to have some crystal ball, how do you know how well the bench is going to fare this year?

You are entitled to your opinions, but dont make it sound like its the only legit one out there. You anti-nets posters get all gung-ho when Nets fans defend their team but yet act like your opinions are the only valid ones out there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

AJC NYC said:


> we have more than one person who can shoot 3pointers


We're talking about bench players though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> I dont think any Net fan has said anything about their bench being 'great'. Lol how do you talk about a team and not mention the bench players.
> 
> Most Nets fans are saying this year's bench is an upgrade over last year, with the potential to be really good. Unless YOU are Nostradamus or happen to have some crystal ball, how do you know how well the bench is going to fare this year?
> 
> You are entitled to your opinions, but dont make it sound like its the only legit one out there. You anti-nets posters get all gung-ho when Nets fans defend their team but yet act like your opinions are the only valid ones out there.



Goes both ways. How can some of you sit there and tell me your bench is going to do well?

Anti-Nets posters? I find that hillarious HB. Why do none of the other big boards like Lakers, Portland, ect have sects of 'None-insert team here" posters? Many Nets posters are obnoxious. Not you yourself, but many. I could post all day on the Nets with you, and I could have an inteligent debate. Or, I could talk to another Nets poster on here and it would be a 50/50 roll of the dice on if I'd have a good debate, or want to blow my head off after 5 minutes. 

You're probably right though, even though I touted the signing of Magloire, defended Vince from guys like Montross all the time, I have a secret personal vendetta against the Nets. Either that or I think you have a second round playoff team, like I've said, and that a large amount of your posters make me want to stick my finger in a meat grinder.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Could you use more bland generalizations for these guys though?
> 
> A "veteran backup"? No one is afraid of Armstrong. He is far past being an impact player.
> Former All Star. It would be great if you mentioned he is a shell of his former self.
> ...


To be honest, an average bench would be a welcome improvement over the past few years.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> To be honest, an average bench would be a welcome improvement over the past few years.


True. And if you're young players pan out, it could be considered a pretty strong bench.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Could you use more bland generalizations for these guys though?
> 
> A "veteran backup"? No one is afraid of Armstrong. He is far past being an impact player.
> Former All Star. It would be great if you mentioned he is a shell of his former self.
> ...


Its their roles on the teams and what they bring that makes them interesting additions. Armstrong can still keep up with quick guards, something that the Nets have had problems with. Magloire is going to help with rebounding, yes he is slow and unathletic, but the guy is a goon. The Nets need that type of player.

Look the team is not perfect, and they have a lot to prove. But I believe they can play with anyone at their best


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

R-Star said:


> True. And if you're young players pan out, it could be considered a pretty strong bench.


Its possible. And I hope it happens. But I'm worried about the young bigs not being ready, and I'm even more worried about the coach not giving them the chance to get ready. And wo/ the young bigs adding some playmaking ability around the rim, the Nets are likely just going to be a slightly better version of the team they've been the past few years.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Its their roles on the teams and what they bring that makes them interesting additions. Armstrong can still keep up with quick guards, something that the Nets have had problems with. Magloire is going to help with rebounding, yes he is slow and unathletic, but the guy is a goon. The Nets need that type of player.
> 
> Look the team is not perfect, and they have a lot to prove. But I believe they can play with anyone at their best


I agree, if they Nets are playing their best, they can play with anyone. But how often in the last long time have the Nets been able to consistantly play their best?

Injuries, ruts, ect. These are things that are in the forecast. Not because Im a hater, but because they've happened before, and happened a lot.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

SeaNet said:


> Its possible. And I hope it happens. But I'm worried about the young bigs not being ready, and I'm even more worried about the coach not giving them the chance to get ready. And wo/ the young bigs adding some playmaking ability around the rim, the Nets are likely just going to be a slightly better version of the team they've been the past few years.


Thats the problem for your coach though. Do you play the more experiences guys more and hope to make a run for the title, or do you let the young guys grab minutes and maybe risk a couple cames because of it?

Will be interesting to see.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> I agree, if they Nets are playing their best, they can play with anyone. But how often in the last long time have the Nets been able to consistantly play their best?
> 
> Injuries, ruts, ect. These are things that are in the forecast. Not because Im a hater, but because they've happened before, and happened a lot.


True, I think if you go on the Nets board, you'd be hard pressed to find a lot of people who believe the team can actually make it to the finals. The past 3 years have dissuaded a lot of people about the team.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Most Nets fans are saying this year's bench is an upgrade over last year, with the potential to be really good.


upgrade maybe, but potential to be really good? yeeea...no



> You are entitled to your opinions, but dont make it sound like its the only legit one out there. You anti-nets posters get all gung-ho when Nets fans defend their team but yet act like your opinions are the only valid ones out there.


how come when someone dares to say anything negative about the nets though, that's when all your friends go ape**** and start doing the things you're accusing us 'anti-nets' posters of doing?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Goes both ways. How can some of you sit there and tell me your bench is going to do well?
> 
> Anti-Nets posters? I find that hillarious HB. Why do none of the other big boards like Lakers, Portland, ect have sects of 'None-insert team here" posters? Many Nets posters are obnoxious. Not you yourself, but many. I could post all day on the Nets with you, and I could have an inteligent debate. Or, I could talk to another Nets poster on here and it would be a 50/50 roll of the dice on if I'd have a good debate, or want to blow my head off after 5 minutes.
> 
> You're probably right though, even though I touted the signing of Magloire, defended Vince from guys like Montross all the time, I have a secret personal vendetta against the Nets. Either that or I think you have a second round playoff team, like I've said, and that a large amount of your posters make me want to stick my finger in a meat grinder.


they make want to jump in to a meat grinder. naked. :wink:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> True, I think if you go on the Nets board, you'd be hard pressed to find a lot of people who believe the team can actually make it to the finals. The past 3 years have dissuaded a lot of people about the team.


Dont get me wrong, would be nice to see the Nets be healthy for once. A guy like Kidd deserves a ring.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

NeTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> NeTS!!!!!!!!!!!





















drink it in


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> drink it in


no!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> b/c you guys always brag about him? i used the peja reference for an analogy


 
Where is the bragging coming from? Maybe you're just overreacting to some high praise?




> do you guys get a boner or something off the fact that a fan MIGHT have something against your team (and i don't)? i think its pretty ridiculous.


You could hate the Nets all you want, I don't give a damn but when someone as yourself is as uninformed and as clueless about what he is hating, then I get concerned. Whatever bro, all I know is you troll every year on the Nets forum about how they will suck and you get proven wrong every year. Do what you want.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> upgrade maybe, but potential to be really good? yeeea...no


All you have been doing is saying the Nets bench will suck without giving any legit reason yet you assume the Celtics young guys can get better while the Nets can't. Face it brotha, you have a problem with this team. Your hate is unmatched.



> how come when someone dares to say anything negative about the nets though, that's when all your friends go ape**** and start doing the things you're accusing us 'anti-nets' posters of doing


You're being annoying. You keep reiterating the same crap without any logic behind it. It's basically, the Nets suck, there bench can't get better while the Celtics CAN get better. There's no balance yous ee and you just come off as a kid with a bias against the team.

Let me ask you something, why is it when someone says the Nets CAN be good, you lose your head and start ranting like a loon?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> You could hate the Nets all you want, I don't give a damn but when someone as yourself is as uninformed and as clueless about what he is hating, then I get concerned. Whatever bro, all I know is you troll every year on the Nets forum about how they will suck and you get proven wrong every year. Do what you want.


Every year? hmmmm....

I think that you believe me to be uninformed and clueless because I don't agree with you. Just like most of you guys. Because I actually watch basketball games other than those involving the Nets, so I know what's going on, and I know who's good, and who isn't, and I don't wack off to Marcus Williams every night.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> All you have been doing is saying the Nets bench will suck without giving any legit reason yet you assume the Celtics young guys can get better while the Nets can't. Face it brotha, you have a problem with this team. Your hate is unmatched.


Whatever you say. Arguing with EDIT never got me anywhere.



Jizzy said:


> You're being annoying. You keep reiterating the same crap without any logic behind it.


so do a lot of you people


Jizzy said:


> It's basically, the Nets suck, there bench can't get better while the Celtics CAN get better


On the other side though, it's basically the Nets are the greatest, Boki Nachbar is a sixth-man candidate, Vince Carter is superior to God, and Marcus Williams will be better than Deron Williams.

now obviously im exaggerating but i think we all know what i am getting at -- false expectations for your players, thinking they're all better than they really are, while someone like Rondo has three excellent players to dish to and an excellent oppurtunity to establish himself when teams cheat off him to double Pierce or Allen



> There's no balance yous ee and you just come off as a kid with a bias against the team.


And you come off as someone who has a bias against everyone who you think might have a bias against your team. which you are wrong.


> Let me ask you something, why is it when someone says the Nets CAN be good, you lose your head and start ranting like a loon?


Would you mind providing me examples of how I lose my head and act like a loon?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> Every year? hmmmm....


 Yes you do and I remember it before the beginning of last season.



> I think that you believe me to be uninformed and clueless because I don't agree with you. Just like most of you guys. *Because I actually watch basketball games other than those involving the Nets, so I know what's going on, and I know who's good, and who isn't*


*

Well, it appears you don't with some of the BS you're spitting throughout this thread.




and I don't wack off to Marcus Williams every night.

Click to expand...


No one takes it to a level this personal but you, read your posts.

BTW, you have KG, PP and Ray to "pleasure" yourself with right?:wink:*


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> so do a lot of you people


 Who?



> *On the other side though, it's basically the Nets are the greatest, Boki Nachbar is a sixth-man candidate, Vince Carter is superior to God, and Marcus Williams will be better than Deron Williams*.
> 
> now obviously im exaggerating but i think we all know what i am getting at -- false expectations for your players, thinking they're all better than they really are, while someone like Rondo has three excellent players to dish to and an excellent oppurtunity to establish himself when teams cheat off him to double Pierce or Allen


Who says that stuff? Why are you lying and blowing everything out of proportion?



> And you come off as someone who has a bias against everyone who you think might have a bias against your team. which you are wrong.


Really? I thought I already explained myself as to why I disagree with you.



> Would you mind providing me examples of how I lose my head and act like a loon?


When you make elementary school comments like "Atleast I don't wack off to Marcsu Williams", yeah, I would think you're taking it to far there.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Yes you do and I remember it before the beginning of last season.


any other times coming to memory?



> Well, it appears you don't with some of the BS you're spitting throughout this thread.


i guess it comes to a matter of opinions but ok



> No one takes it to a level this personal but you, read your posts.
> 
> BTW, you have KG, PP and Ray to "pleasure" yourself with right?:wink:


PP intended?

KG, Pierce, and Ray are already all-stars though so i dont really see where your going here


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Who?


pretty much everyone who worships nachbar and williams and all them to no end



> Who says that stuff? Why are you lying and blowing everything out of proportion?


i think you missed the exaggeration point right below it





> Really? I thought I already explained myself as to why I disagree with you.


i thought i explained myself as saying i have no bias against the nets it just bugs me when everyone starts touting nj's players and making them to be anything but mediocre (most of them at least)




> When you make elementary school comments like "Atleast I don't wack off to Marcsu Williams", yeah, I would think you're taking it to far there.


im not sure that qualifies as losing my head. im talking times where i actually blow up (if there are any)


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

I thought this thread was eventually going to bring up how the Raptors just blew out the Nets.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Ahhh, thank you for reminding me!! :clap:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

1 game defines not a season.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Its just one game, but very good to great teams (what the Nets have to be to win the East) don't fall apart like that. Looking like the same old Nets again until they do something to change that perception. Expect mostly .500 ball w/ a couple of big losing streaks, and a couple of big winning streaks. That is until they show some kind of consistency (which they haven't for years and years).


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

One of Miami or New Jersey will fail to make the playoffs.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Talking to _David Ortiz_ is like talking to doorknob.

I give up. If you don't want to answer any of my questions, then there's no point in having a conversation with you.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Because I don't buy into whatever **** you're trying to force-feed into me?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Yeah, sure.


----------



## bluecro (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow Nets won today now there going to win the East. Jeez all of you have to stop basding the Nets season on one game. Sure they got demolished by Toronto but what about the Suns. They were down by 33 at one point to the Lakers you going to jump on the anti suns bandwagon and base their whole season on one game. Not being a homer the Nets have just as good of a chance of winning the east as the Pistons,Bulls,Cavaliers etc.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

bluecro said:


> Wow Nets won today now there going to win the East. Jeez all of you have to stop basding the Nets season on one game. Sure they got demolished by Toronto but what about the Suns. They were down by 33 at one point to the Lakers you going to jump on the anti suns bandwagon and base their whole season on one game. Not being a homer the Nets have just as good of a chance of winning the east as the Pistons,Bulls,Cavaliers etc.


uh no


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> uh no


 uh, yes


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

SeaNet said:


> Its just one game, but very good to great teams (what the Nets have to be to win the East) don't fall apart like that. Looking like the same old Nets again until they do something to change that perception. Expect mostly .500 ball w/ a couple of big losing streaks, and a couple of big winning streaks. That is until they show some kind of consistency (which they haven't for years and years).


Looks like somebody missed Mavs vs. Warriors.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Sliccat said:


> Looks like somebody missed Mavs vs. Warriors.


Did the Mavs beat the Warriors and win the West last year while I wasn't looking?


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Did Charles mean the Nets would win the Atlantic Division?

Because I'm pretty sure the Nets will finish 3rd in the Atlantic Division.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

David_Ortiz said:


> Well Nachbar had one game last year where he scored 29... ONE GAME :wink:


Im sure you watched all 82 net games and know when Nachbar had good games.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

bluecro said:


> Wow Nets won today now there going to win the East. Jeez all of you have to stop basding the Nets season on one game. Sure they got demolished by Toronto but what about the Suns. They were down by 33 at one point to the Lakers you going to jump on the anti suns bandwagon and base their whole season on one game. Not being a homer the Nets have just as good of a chance of winning the east as the *Pistons,Bulls,Cavaliers etc.*




No they dont, ect.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

David_Ortiz said:


> By former all-star do you mean Magloire? that was like 4 years ago and he's done nothing but suck since. your vet backup point is a little too much of a vet, if you know what i mean. idk who the D specialist you speak of is. Williams is a rookie. Do you really expect that much from him? so nachbar hits threes. almost every team has at least one three-point specialist that hits them a good clip so i dont see whats so special about that.


What about the Celtics bench. I guess that doesnt count caus ethey have Rondo right? Im sure Posey, House, and Davis will be super intimidating this season.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Im sure you watched all 82 net games and know when Nachbar had good games.



Nachbar is not the kind of player you make sure you watch 82 games a year.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

R-Star said:


> They shouldnt really be mentioned. When Nets fans talk about their bench, they bring these guys up as if they're difference makers. Boki's a good bench player, the rest of the guys as of right now are trash because they've proved nothing.
> 
> Yet we keep hearing, "The Nets bench is great we have Boki, we have .................." You guys could sign Oliver Miller and try to tell me hes a good backup. Dont say you wouldnt, because you know at least half of the Nets board would try to.


Wow. So Darell Armstrong, Marcus Williams, Jamal Magliore, and Malik Allen are trash? Whats wrong with you? These ar e all respectable bench players in the league. Even Wright is coming on strong.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Nachbar is not the kind of player you make sure you watch 82 games a year.


Yeah and niether is Rajon Rondo. All Im saying is the Nets CAN win the East. Its possible. Theyve proven they can beat the Pistons or Cavs or Bulls or the Raptors.. They just need to do it 4 times.


----------



## BDB (Dec 19, 2006)

Everything would have to go right injuries first off. The coach also has to groom the second year players to contribute to help the team (Josh Boone, Marcus Williams).
The Nets also could use an upgrade to their bench if they're to come out of the east.

1.Bostjan Nachbar is a good bench player but doesn't defend
2.Antoine Wright played good in the playoffs has to continue
3.Marcus Williams has to get more playing time and work on his defense


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Wow. So Darell Armstrong, Marcus Williams, Jamal Magliore, and Malik Allen are trash? Whats wrong with you? These ar e all respectable bench players in the league. Even Wright is coming on strong.



Depends on what you mean by respectable. Are they crappy bench players? I guess not. Are they normal, not above average bench players? Yep.

Like I said, if you want to try to convince us you're a contender, raving about these nobodys is not going to do it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Yeah and niether is Rajon Rondo. All Im saying is the Nets CAN win the East. Its possible. Theyve proven they can beat the Pistons or Cavs or Bulls or the Raptors.. They just need to do it 4 times.


When in the sweet hell did I ever mention Rondo? That may in fact be the first time I've wrote his name on this board.


Anything could happen, and the Nets are a good team. If I was to make a list of top contenders in the East right now, NJ wouldnt be on that list. Doesnt mean they still couldnt pull it off, I just rank other teams above them.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Depends on what you mean by respectable. Are they crappy bench players? I guess not. Are they normal, not above average bench players? Yep.
> 
> Like I said, if you want to try to convince us you're a contender, raving about these nobodys is not going to do it.


I have to agree. Sure they'll give you some production, but could any of them start on a good team? No way in hell. Do I look at any of them as a key piece to a championship team? No. Are there a lot of teams with better bench players? Off the top of my head, I'd say yes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ras said:


> I have to agree. Sure they'll give you some production, but could any of them start on a good team? No way in hell. Do I look at any of them as a key piece to a championship team? No. Are there a lot of teams with better bench players? Off the top of my head, I'd say yes.



Yep. They're what I'd call a mediocer bench. Not bad by any means, and nothing to show off about.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Nachbar is the second best player in the league.

He's all you need to have an awesome bench.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Ras said:


> I have to agree. Sure they'll give you some production, but *could any of them start on a good team?* No way in hell. Do I look at any of them as a key piece to a championship team? No. Are there a lot of teams with better bench players? Off the top of my head, I'd say yes.


Could Carlos Delfino, Rasho Nestrovic, Kris Humphris, Derrick Martin, Maceo Baston, Juan Dixon and Joey Graham start on a good team? Off the top of my head I'd say no. Only Calderone would start on some teams. So whats your point.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> Could Carlos Delfino, Rasho Nestrovic, Kris Humphris, Derrick Martin, Maceo Baston, Juan Dixon and Joey Graham start on a good team? Off the top of my head I'd say no. Only Calderone would start on some teams. So whats your point.



When did he ever mention the Raptors? He didnt.

I love how some of your guys (Jizzy) first response is to compare to the team of the poster. He didnt mention the Raps, nor did I ever mention the Pacers yet Jizzys first response was to mention them.

Find something better. Thats a weak argument.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

R-Star said:


> When did he ever mention the Raptors? He didnt.
> 
> I love how some of your guys (Jizzy) first response is to compare to the team of the poster. He didnt mention the Raps, nor did I ever mention the Pacers yet Jizzys first response was to mention them.
> 
> Find something better. Thats a weak argument.



We have to compare *YOUR* team because your talking about ours. So because your talking about the Nets your team is off limits. He mentioned that our bench players aren't good and wouldn't start for any good team. So to prove how stupid that statement is I did the same thing he did.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> We have to compare *YOUR* team because your talking about ours. So because your talking about the Nets your team is off limits. He mentioned that our bench players aren't good and wouldn't start for any good team. So to prove how stupid that statement is I did the same thing he did.



It isnt a pissing competition between teams. He never mentioned the Raptors. The Pacers suck, I know that. Doesnt mean that when I talk about another team, they need to be compared to the Pacers.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

R-Star said:


> It isnt a pissing competition between teams. He never mentioned the Raptors. The Pacers suck, I know that. *Doesnt mean that when I talk about another team, they need to be compared to the Pacers.*


Only when its called for.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> When did he ever mention the Raptors? He didnt.
> 
> I love how some of your guys (Jizzy) first response is to compare to the team of the poster. He didnt mention the Raps, nor did I ever mention the Pacers yet Jizzys first response was to mention them.
> 
> Find something better. Thats a weak argument.


Arent the Raptors a good team?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> Only when its called for.



Like if I was to say "The Pacers bench is better than the Nets." If I dont say that, why bring up my team? Just because Im a fan of one team, it doesnt mean whenever I make observations about another team, it needs to turn into a comparison of the two.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Arent the Raptors a good team?


Yes, but he didnt bring them up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ras said:


> I have to agree. Sure they'll give you some production, *but could any of them start on a good team*? No way in hell. Do I look at any of them as a key piece to a championship team? No. Are there a lot of teams with better bench players? Off the top of my head, I'd say yes.


Ummm good team is pretty inclusive I'd say. He doesnt have to name the raps for them to be brought up, considering his main point was about good teams


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Like if I was to say "The Pacers bench is better than the Nets." If I dont say that, why bring up my team? Just because Im a fan of one team, it doesnt mean whenever I make observations about another team, it needs to turn into a comparison of the two.



Because he's trying to name flaws with the Nets, when I could counter his argument with flaws on the Raptors.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Ummm good team is pretty inclusive I'd say. He doesnt have to name the raps for them to be brought up, considering his main point was about good teams


It was brought up because hes a Raptors fan. Its tired.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> Because he's trying to name flaws with the Nets, when I could counter his argument with flaws on the Raptors.



Im still very confused. What do the Raptors have to do with the Nets bench?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Im still very confused. What do the Raptors have to do with the Nets bench?


He said certain players on the Nets bench would not start for a good NBA team. Then I posted players on his bench that wouldn't start on a good team. I did that to basically show him how pointless that was. A lot of bench players aren't good enough to start but they are effective because they have a specific role in limited minutes.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> He said certain players on the Nets bench would not start for a good NBA team. Then I posted players on his bench that wouldn't start on a good team. I did that to basically show him how pointless that was. A lot of bench players aren't good enough to start but they are effective because they have a specific role in limited minutes.



Fair enough. any bench player that could start on other teams are always front runners for ROY, so they're few and far between.

I guess Im just tired of seeing someone elses team brought up all the time in Nets threads.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol, I didn't read this thread first before jumping into that Jizzy thread on the Nets board. Now I understand where he's coming from, Nets fans do think alike.

I don't know how many Nets fans have watched Delfino play this year on the Raptors starting from preseason, he has played very well and could well be starting come Christmas time.



> He said certain players on the Nets bench would not start for a good NBA team. Then I posted players on his bench that wouldn't start on a good team. I did that to basically show him how pointless that was. A lot of bench players aren't good enough to start but they are effective because they have a specific role in limited minutes.


I honestly think he was being very generous about the Nets bench not being about to start on *good* teams. If it was me, I would say that most of their bench wouldn't even get minutes on a deep team.

If you like the Raptors so much, then answer me this. Would Malik Allen/Darrell Armstrong/Antoine Wright get any minutes if they were on the Raptors? The answer is an obvious no. Even Garbajosa, who was so effective last year playing PF for us aren't getting minutes, why would Malik Allen get any minutes? Armstrong and Marcus Williams both got slaughtered by Calderon; Armstrong recently, Marcus Williams last year in the regular season/playoffs. And finally, we have Antoine Wright. It's funny because we have basically a carbon copy of Antoine Wright in Joey Graham. They have 2 things in common, both have underachieved and both teams that drafted them wished they have drafted Danny Granger.

But enough about the Nets bench, back to the original thread. The Nets in my opinion could contend in the East if Kidd/VC/RJ/Kristic stays in tip-top shape come April. Their bench isn't their strength but it is still better or at least on par than what the Cavs had as a bench last season. The East this year is just as wide open as it was last year, and it would be hard to completely write off any potential playoff team.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> drink it in


You mean drink in all the Kool-Aid everyone in the media, ESPN, SI, SLAM, etc., people on this board seem to be drinking? No thanks, I'll stick to my own beliefs. :cheers:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wasnt this same Delfino on the Pistons bench for the last 3 or so years? Arent the Pistons a good team? Why wasnt Delfino getting any minutes if he supposedly is such a good player?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> lol, I didn't read this thread first before jumping into that Jizzy thread on the Nets board. Now I understand where he's coming from, Nets fans do think alike.
> 
> I don't know how many Nets fans have watched Delfino play this year on the Raptors starting from preseason, he has played very well and could well be starting come Christmas time.
> 
> ...



Im gonna be honest and say Armstrong might not get minutes, because you guys have Calderone as the back pg. Malik Allen is on par with Garbajosa, both are hustle players that could hit outside shots. So I dont see how he is that much better than Allen. Antoine Wright would get minutes on the Raps as well. He is shooting the ball well and is a good perimeter defender.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> What about the Celtics bench. I guess that doesnt count caus ethey have Rondo right? Im sure Posey, House, and Davis will be super intimidating this season.


When did I say anything about the Celtics bench? It needs work, just like yours. Fortunately for me and the rest of Celtic fans Boston will be a place many vets will be interested in coming when their contracts are bought out in Jan/Feb. Garnett, Pierce, and Allen will do that for you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Wasnt this same Delfino on the Pistons bench for the last 3 or so years? Arent the Pistons a good team? Why wasnt Delfino getting any minutes if he supposedly is such a good player?



Nope. 3 years ago. If you guys had Delfino and someone said that, you guys would snap about someone bringing up how he played 3 years in the past.


Not to mention the Pistons team of 3 years ago was one of the deepest I've seen.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Wow. *So Darell Armstrong, Marcus Williams, Jamal Magliore, and Malik Allen are trash?* Whats wrong with you? These ar e all respectable bench players in the league. Even Wright is coming on strong.


Their not nearly as good as you make them out to be that's for sure.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> Im gonna be honest and say Armstrong might not get minutes, because you guys have Calderone as the back pg. Malik Allen is on par with Garbajosa, both are hustle players that could hit outside shots. So I dont see how he is that much better than Allen. Antoine Wright would get minutes on the Raps as well. He is shooting the ball well and is a good perimeter defender.



Malik Allen is not Garbajosa. And Wright has not proven he could crack the Raptors rotation.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> Nachbar is the second best player in the league.
> 
> He's all you need to have an awesome bench.


*slap*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eddymac said:


> Could Carlos Delfino, Rasho Nestrovic, Kris Humphris, Derrick Martin, Maceo Baston, Juan Dixon and Joey Graham start on a good team? Off the top of my head I'd say no. Only Calderone would start on some teams. So whats your point.


Nesterovic started on some pretty good Spurs teams. Graham and Delfino aren't too bad either. Better than anyone on the Nets bench.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eddymac said:


> We have to compare *YOUR* team because your talking about ours. So because your talking about the Nets your team is off limits. He mentioned that our bench players aren't good and wouldn't start for any good team. So to prove how stupid that statement is I did the same thing he did.


Go right ahead and compare the Celtics and Raptors. Both are better than the Nets. sorry


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^I could swear the Raptors didnt beat the Nets in the playoffs last year. Maybe I was watching the wrong league.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Nesterovic started on some pretty good Spurs teams. Graham and Delfino aren't too bad either. Better than anyone on the Nets bench.


Nestrovic started in 04 and the Spurs didn't make the Finals. The following season he was benched and hardly got playing time. So yeah he started for some good Spurs teams :clap2:. 

Graham and Delfino maybe solid but to say they are better than anyone on our bench is crazy. 


Let me ask you a question is Graham better than Antoine Wright? Second question is Delfino better than Nachbar?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Spurs won the title when they benched Rasho.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Malik Allen is not Garbajosa. And Wright has not proven he could crack the Raptors rotation.


How is Garbajosa better than Malik Allen? Is there that much of a difference in the play? Also what is so special about the Raptors rotation that Wright couldn't crack it?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

There's no point in arguing with _David Ortiz_. Atleast guys like R-Star admit when they are wrong, DO's bias against the Nets is so obvious that it affects every post he makes, CLEARLY.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Wasnt this same Delfino on the Pistons bench for the last 3 or so years? Arent the Pistons a good team? Why wasnt Delfino getting any minutes if he supposedly is such a good player?


Detroit never gave him that much of a shot. He's playing pretty well for the Raptors ATM.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> The Spurs won the title when they benched Rasho.


Luckily we can name your bench players who were on championship teams and played an impact role.


Oh......Wait.........


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Detroit never gave him that much of a shot. He's playing pretty well for the Raptors ATM.



Dawg, he was inconsistent and a constant yapper in Detroit. he wasn't tough minded enough and Joe Dumars HATED him


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

David_Ortiz said:


> *slap*


*ducks, kicks midsection, DDTs*


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Luckily we can name your bench players who were on championship teams and played an impact role.
> 
> 
> Oh......Wait.........



Darrell Armstrong was on a Mavs Finals team.


OWNED.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eddymac said:


> Nestrovic started in 04 and the Spurs didn't make the Finals. The following season he was benched and hardly got playing time. So yeah he started for some good Spurs teams :clap2:.


But he did start in the '04 season, if memory serves the Spurs were still pretty good that year. So maybe Rasho has started on a good team. :clap2: 



eddymac said:


> Let me ask you a question is Graham better than Antoine Wright? Second question is Delfino better than Nachbar?


yes and yes. next question.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> How is Garbajosa better than Malik Allen? Is there that much of a difference in the play? Also what is so special about the Raptors rotation that Wright couldn't crack it?


Wright could be a good player. Right now hes proven nothing.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Go right ahead and compare the Celtics and Raptors. Both are better than the Nets. sorry


Boston hasn't done anything the last few seasons. This season they have three really good players in Allen, Pierce and Garrnett. The Celtics will be good. Are they better than the Nets, we have to see how the 07-08 Celtics fair against the Nets before I make that decsion.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Darrell Armstrong was on a Mavs Finals team.
> 
> 
> OWNED.


I believe he was talking about players that actually made impacts. You know, did something?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> But he did start in the '04 season, if memory serves the Spurs were still pretty good that year. So maybe Rasho has started on a good team. :clap2:


Why was he benched then?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> I believe he was talking about players that actually made impacts. You know, did something?



Darrell made enough of an impact for Dallas to want him back this offseason so he must have done something, you get?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Darrell Armstrong was on a Mavs Finals team.
> 
> 
> OWNED.



Please re-read the part where I said impact role.


Now did you really own me there on that one litte guy?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Darrell made enough of an impact for Dallas to want him back this offseason so he must have done something, you get?



As their 3rd guard. What is the point you're making?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> ^I could swear the Raptors didnt beat the Nets in the playoffs last year. Maybe I was watching the wrong league.


Last year was last year, but the Raptors are better than the Nets now. Exhibit A.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> But he did start in the '04 season, if memory serves the Spurs were still pretty good that year. So maybe Rasho has started on a good team. :clap2:
> 
> 
> yes and yes. next question.



He was the starter by default. Once the Spurs realised that he wasn't really that good he was benched. Freaking Kevin Willis was starting until they made the deal for Nazr Mohammed.

Also how is Joey Graham better than Wright? They both haven't acheivced anything since being drafted. But if I had a choice I would chose Wright over Graham.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Please re-read the part where I said impact role.
> 
> 
> Now did you really own me there on that one litte guy?



:lol: Aren't you a tough little weenie? 



> Darrell made enough of an impact for Dallas to want him back this offseason so he must have done something, you get


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> Last year was last year, but the Raptors are better than the Nets now. Exhibit A.


Umm dude, the Raptors destroyed the Nets in the regular season last year also. Not only that, didnt they win the division also?

Yeah go ahead and hand them the title 3 games into the season because they blew out the Nets lol


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> *Darrell made enough of an impact for Dallas to want him back this offseason* so he must have done something, you get?


To play behind Devin Harris, Jason Terry, and Jose Barea. you get?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> As their 3rd guard. What is the point you're making?


They wanted him back. Obviously he must have done something right for them to pursue him back this offseason. If he was useless, would they want him?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Wright could be a good player. Right now hes proven nothing.


Joey Graham and Delfino hasn't proven anything so whats your point?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

HB said:


> Umm dude, the Raptors destroyed the Nets in the regular season last year also. Not only that, didnt they win the division also?
> 
> Yeah go ahead and hand them the title 3 games into the season because they blew out the Nets lol



Can we please close this thread before it gets out of hand, HB?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

eddymac said:


> Joey Graham and Delfino hasn't proven anything so whats your point?



They won titles in R-Stars NBA video game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> :lol: Aren't you a tough little weenie?



And as per usual an easy cop out when Jizzy's homerism is proven wrong.


Good work.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Umm dude, the Raptors destroyed the Nets in the regular season last year also. Not only that, didnt they win the division also?


Didn't I say LAST YEAR WAS LAST YEAR?



HB said:


> Yeah go ahead and hand them the title 3 games into the season because they blew out the Nets lol


I'm not handing out any titles. I'm just observing the numbers. Beating a team by 37 points just leads me to believe that the winner of that game is superior to the loser.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> And as per usual an easy cop out when Jizzy's homerism is proven wrong.
> 
> 
> Good work.


As usual, the message board egotistic R-Star has no response and ducks out with an insult.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Can we please close this thread before it gets out of hand, HB?


awwwwwww, is Jizzy out of ammunition? :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> They wanted him back. Obviously he must have done something right for them to pursue him back this offseason. If he was useless, would they want him?


As a contingency IR player who would only see the floor if injury struck the team hard.

If I want a player like that on my team, Darrel Armstrong is a great option. Backup point guard? Not so much so.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> Didn't I say LAST YEAR WAS LAST YEAR?
> 
> 
> I'm not handing out any titles. I'm just observing the numbers. Beating a team by 37 points just leads me to believe that the winner of that game is superior to the loser.


And I am saying a win 3 games into the season is useless. Teams dont even start playing their best ball till the second half of the season. Hey the Hawks beat the Mavs recently, does that make them a better team?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Didn't I say LAST YEAR WAS LAST YEAR?
> 
> 
> I'm not handing out any titles. I'm just observing the numbers. Beating a team by 37 points just leads me to believe that the winner of that game is superior to the loser.



The Lakers beat the Suns by 22 point and the Hawks beat the Mavs. So that means the Lakers are superior to the Suns and the Hawks are superior to the Mavs.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> As usual, the message board egotistic R-Star has no response and *ducks out with an insult*.


Isn't that what you did once I revealed that Dallas wanted Armstrong back (if thats even true) just to fill a roster spot and likely spend 60+ games on the inactive list?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> As usual, the message board egotistic R-Star has no response and ducks out with an insult.



Again, nice try, but fairly weak. 

Now, please *READ*

Before posting a reply, please go back and look. What "response" would you like to the post I replied to Jizzy? You didnt ask a question, you just got mad because I called you out on Darrel Armstrong and you were wrong. Go look back, and find your "point" you wanted me to debate.


Thanks.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> And I am saying a win 3 games into the season is useless. Teams dont even start playing their best ball till the second half of the season. *Hey the Hawks beat the Mavs recently, does that make them a better team?*


Well by how much? A close game loss IMO is a lot different from getting your taint handed to you.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

eddymac said:


> The Lakers beat the Suns by 22 point and the Hawks beat the Mavs. So that means the Lakers are superior to the Suns and the Hawks are superior to the Mavs.


Ortiz' arguement was weak to begin with


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> Well by how much? A close game loss IMO is a lot different from getting your taint handed to you.


Ummm did the Lakers beat the Suns by 22 recently?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Well by how much? A close game loss IMO is a lot different from getting your taint handed to you.


How about the Lakers beating the Suns by 22?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Isn't that what you did once I revealed that Dallas wanted Armstrong back (if thats even true) just to fill a roster spot and likely spend 60+ games on the inactive list?


No I didn't even respond to you.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eddymac said:


> He was the starter by default. Once the Spurs realised that he wasn't really that good he was benched. Freaking Kevin Willis was starting until they made the deal for Nazr Mohammed.
> 
> Also how is Joey Graham better than Wright? They both haven't acheivced anything since being drafted. *But if I had a choice I would chose Wright over Graham*.


...probably because your a Nets fan. Graham plays much better D than Wright and is a better shooter.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eddymac said:


> How about the Lakers beating the Suns by 22?


Hey the Lakers do have some potential. But i'd have to say no. 37 is more than 22 however.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> ...probably because your a Nets fan. Graham plays much better D than Wright and is a better shooter.



Antoine is shooting 51% from the field and 46% from three. Joey has hardly played.

You do realize if either of those dudes were Celtics, you'd be riding them hard, right? I honestly can't wait until we play the Cetlics and *if* we win... you'd better take the night off.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Hey the Lakers do have some potential. But i'd have to say no. 37 is more than 22 however.



Awesome logic. Just fricken awesome.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> ...probably because your a Nets fan. Graham plays much better D than Wright and is a better shooter.


From what I seen from Graham I couldn't tell. 

So far this season Graham is averaging 3.0 ppg, 1.0 rpg, and 0.0 apg.

Antoine Wright is averaging 13.0 ppg, 2.30 rpg, and 1.3 apg.


So me rather taking Wright is because im a Nets fan :yes:


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

David_Ortiz said:


> ...probably because your a Nets fan. Graham plays much better D than Wright and is a better shooter.


YEAH RIGHT GRAHAM NEVER SCORED 21 POINTS!!!

N00B GOT PWNZRD!11!1!11!1!!!!!11!!one!!!11!!!!!!2!!!!!1!!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

eddymac said:


> Im gonna be honest and say Armstrong might not get minutes, because you guys have Calderone as the back pg. Malik Allen is on par with Garbajosa, both are hustle players that could hit outside shots. So I dont see how he is that much better than Allen. Antoine Wright would get minutes on the Raps as well. He is shooting the ball well and is a good perimeter defender.


Garbajosa and Graham aren't even getting minutes this year, thus my reasoning. Graham and Wright are a lot alike, and neither would be getting minutes in front of Delfino. Allen isn't better than Garbajosa, if Garbo can't get any minutes, why would Allen get any himself? Which leads to my original point, I haven't seen a Net fan that knows much about Delfino to make an accurate assessment of his play. Many of you have proved to know nothing of the Raptors. If you guys have watched them play this year in the preseason and the first 3 games, you would have at least know who are in the Raptors rotation right now.

Just watch some more Raptor games, you guys will see that Delfino isn't that bad of a player when the team gives him a chance to play.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> Antoine is shooting 51% from the field and 46% from three. Joey has hardly played.


Graham has quad issues.


Jizzy said:


> You do realize if either of those dudes were Celtics, you'd be riding them hard, right?


So if they played for Boston I'd be blowing their abilities way out of proportion, just like you do with your precious Malik Allen and Boki Nachbar? Only it's wrong when I do it? mmmmmkay


Jizzy said:


> I honestly can't wait until we play the Cetlics and *if* we win... you'd better take the night off.


What if the Celtics win? Are you gonna stay in your playpen for the night?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Hey the Lakers do have some potential. But i'd have to say no. 37 is more than 22 however.



Earlier you said that beating a team by a large margain shows one team supriroty over another. Now your saying something different now im convinced your just a hater. Your not being objective and I cant take you serious.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Antoine is shooting 51% from the field and 46% from three. Joey has hardly played.
> 
> You do realize if either of those dudes were Celtics, you'd be riding them hard, right? I honestly can't wait until we play the Cetlics and *if* we win... you'd better take the night off.


And if you lose? Then what? Does it not imply the same for you?


Also, thanks for dodging my posts after I made you look like an idiot. 

Great work once again.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> And if you lose? Then what? Does it not imply the same for you?
> 
> 
> Also, thanks for dodging my posts after I made you look like an idiot.
> ...



I don't want to respond to you because it's getting tedious and there's no point in arguing with you. Matter of fact, I'm trying to stay away from this or atleast was until I saw this post.

If the nets lose, you best beleive I'll come in here and admit it and give the Cs credit unlike David ortiz.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> YEAH RIGHT GRAHAM NEVER SCORED 21 POINTS!!!
> 
> N00B GOT PWNZRD!11!1!11!1!!!!!11!!one!!!11!!!!!!2!!!!!1!!


Seems to have put up 19 points in five different games in his career. So i'd say it's close enough to the holy Antoine Wright (or Nachbar or whoever you're talking about.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> I honestly can't wait until we play the Cetlics and *if* we win... you'd better take the night off.


And if you guys lose, you would just troll up the place anyway, the same way that you've been doing the past 15 pages. I don't see what point you're making here.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Garbajosa and Graham aren't even getting minutes this year, thus my reasoning. Graham and Wright are a lot alike, and neither would be getting minutes in front of Delfino. Allen isn't better than Garbajosa, if Garbo can't get any minutes, why would Allen get any himself? Which leads to my original point, I haven't seen a Net fan that knows much about Delfino to make an accurate assessment of his play. Many of you have proved to know nothing of the Raptors. If you guys have watched them play this year in the preseason and the first 3 games, you would have at least know who are in the Raptors rotation right now.
> 
> Just watch some more Raptor games, you guys will see that Delfino isn't that bad of a player when the team gives him a chance to play.



Your post is ironic because if you watched the Nets from the preseason til now you would know that Wright has been having his best season so far. Like I posted earlier he is averaging 13 ppg and like Jizzy mentioned he is shooting 50% from the field. Also add that he is a pretty good defender so why wouldn't he crack the rotation playing the way he is right now?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> And if you guys lose, you would just troll up the place anyway, the same way that you've been doing the past 15 pages. I don't see what point you're making here.



Troll up in a thread that has to do with the Nets? Like how you were trolling today in the Nets forum?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eddymac said:


> Earlier you said that beating a team by a large margain shows one team supriroty over another. Now your saying something different now im convinced your just a hater.


OK how do i explain this... 37 is almost 40. 22 is a little more than 20. Flukes happen occasionally but not by almost 40 points.



eddymac said:


> Your not being objective and I cant take you serious.


don't worry. i have yet to take you serious.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> I don't want to respond to you because it's getting tedious and there's no point in arguing with you. Matter of fact, I'm trying to stay away from this or atleast was until I saw this post.
> 
> If the nets lose, you best beleive I'll come in here and admit it and give the Cs credit unlike David ortiz.



1) You had no problem arguing until I proved you wrong. But you thought it was fine to post when you "OWNED" me.


2) Good to hear about the Celtics. I really appreciate when someone can admit they're wrong. It makes it a lot easier to post with a guy when you know he'll admit he was wrong.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> And if you guys lose, you would just troll up the place anyway, the same way that you've been doing the past 15 pages. I don't see what point you're making here.


And here is the problem right here. Nets fans defend their team, its labeled as being annoying. Mind you, it wasnt a Nets fan that started this thread. Heck, most Nets fans have said there have to be a couple of factors that take place for their team to even have a chance of making the finals.

You guys get mad because they dont view the team as terrible. Have you ever heard of the word 'opinions'. Maybe if Nets fans all say the team is terrible, this thread wont cause so much drama


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jizzy said:


> I don't want to respond to you because it's getting tedious and there's no point in arguing with you. Matter of fact, I'm trying to stay away from this or atleast was until I saw this post.


Wasn't I pointless to argue with 5 pages ago? What happened to that?



Jizzy said:


> If the nets lose, you best beleive I'll come in here and admit it and give the Cs credit unlike David ortiz.


I bet you will...


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> [1) You had no problem arguing until I proved you wrong. But you thought it was fine to post when you "OWNED" me.



Christ sake, leave me alone. Please find a hobby or something. I don't want to talk to you becasue you are annyoing and we keep reiterating the same **** over and over again. If you want, we could keep arguing for the next 10 pages but I sure as hell don't. Whatever, keep stalking me. I hope it fulfills your day.



> 2) Good to hear about the Celtics. I really appreciate when someone can admit they're wrong. It makes it a lot easier to post with a guy when you know he'll admit he was wrong


k.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> OK how do i explain this... 37 is almost 40. 22 is a little more than 20. Flukes happen occasionally but not by almost 40 points.
> 
> 
> don't worry. i have yet to take you serious.


The Raptors won the game and it was a good effort by them. We wont see them until Febuary, but I cant judge them based on a early season win against the Nets. Just like you cant judge the Lakers by a early season win against the Suns. We would have a better idea of the Nets and Raptors by mid-late season.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

> David_Ortiz said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't I pointless to argue with 5 pages ago? What happened to that?
> ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> And here is the problem right here. Nets fans defend their team, its labeled as being annoying. Mind you, it wasnt a Nets fan that started this thread. Heck, most Nets fans have said there have to be a couple of factors that take place for their team to even have a chance of making the finals.
> 
> You guys get mad because they dont view the team as terrible. Have you ever heard of the word 'opinions'. Maybe if Nets fans all say the team is terrible, this thread wont cause so much drama



Who said they were terrible? 

Myself, I've said they were a second round team. Not bad by anymean, and not yet a contender. I've said the bench is average. I went out of my way to prop Jefferson for his recent play.

Other fans think highly of their team as well, but they dont try to tell me their bench players are key pieces when they're average or too raw and young. They dont tell me their team with obvious needs for improvement has as good a shot as anyone else at the finals, ect.

You guys bring all this uppon yourselves.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Who said they were terrible?
> 
> Myself, I've said they were a second round team. Not bad by anymean, and not yet a contender. I've said the bench is average. I went out of my way to prop Jefferson for his recent play.
> 
> ...


You do know what an opinion is right?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

eddymac said:


> Your post is ironic because if you watched the Nets from the preseason til now you would know that Wright has been having his best season so far. Like I posted earlier he is averaging 13 ppg and like Jizzy mentioned he is shooting 50% from the field. Also add that he is a pretty good defender so why wouldn't he crack the rotation playing the way he is right now?


Antoine Wright had one 21 point game and was back to his usual self the other 2 games. I actually happened to catch 2 Nets preseason game, one of them where they were playing the Sixers Wright scored 17 points. He wasn't even that good in that game and was mediocre the rest of the way which was probably why the Nets didn't even pick up the team option for next season. I am not claiming that I watched every single NJ game this year, but at least I know who is actually playing for NJ every night unlike some other posters.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Christ sake, leave me alone. Please find a hobby or something. I don't want to talk to you becasue you are annyoing and we keep reiterating the same **** over and over again. If you want, we could keep arguing for the next 10 pages but I sure as hell don't. Whatever, keep stalking me. I hope it fulfills your day.
> 
> 
> 
> k.



Do you think anyone buys into your cop out Jizzy? You seem to still be arguing with Oriz, just not me.
We both know why, admit it or dont. You dont like it when I prove your obvious homerisms wrong.


Stalker....... Another great attempt.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> And here is the problem right here. Nets fans defend their team, its labeled as being annoying. Mind you, it wasnt a Nets fan that started this thread. Heck, most Nets fans have said there have to be a couple of factors that take place for their team to even have a chance of making the finals.


Absolutely no chance that we are just making counter-points to try and make them see realistically? No, I'm a hater, I hate the Nets, I make no reasonable arguments i'm just out to trash them. :lol: 



HB said:


> You guys get mad because they dont view the team as terrible. Have you ever heard of the word 'opinions'.


We're expressing our opinions. You're expressing yours. next


HB said:


> Maybe if Nets fans all say the team is terrible, this thread wont cause so much drama


It's not terrible. I think they have a very good shot at making the playoffs. You guys want to make it seem like we think it's terrible for some reason i've yet to figure out.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Do you think anyone buys into your cop out Jizzy? You seem to still be arguing with Oriz, just not me.
> We both know why, admit it or dont. You dont like it when I prove your obvious homerisms wrong.
> 
> 
> Stalker....... Another great attempt.


K.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I will fight you all to the death. and since I'm probably younger and will never meet any of you in real life, I'll probably win.

Suck it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> You do know what an opinion is right?


Over the top homer opinions yes. It would be ok if the rest of us didnt have to read it daily. Or if someone had a good game, a *ANTOINE WRIGHT IS A BEAST!!!!* thread does not need to pop up and stay at the top of the board. 

A guy could have a 15 point, 6 rebound game and you guys would take it to 20 pages within a day about how the guy is untradeable and how its an obvious sign about how you guys are going to win it all this year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Who said they were terrible?
> 
> Myself, I've said they were a second round team. Not bad by anymean, and not yet a contender. I've said the bench is average. I went out of my way to prop Jefferson for his recent play.
> 
> ...


In the grand scheme of things, a logical man would think that players improve from year to year. Magloire and Armstrong were key contributors for their teams last year. The younger players on the Nets team should get better after their first year in the league. I dont know why you are getting riled up about other people's opinions, who cares if I or any other person thinks the bench is average or good. I am entitled to think that way. Who says your opinion is the right one? So because you think the bench is average, I have to agree with you.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> K.



Thanks.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Who said they were terrible?
> 
> Myself, I've said they were a second round team. Not bad by anymean, and not yet a contender. I've said the bench is average. I went out of my way to prop Jefferson for his recent play.
> 
> ...



The Nets have a good chance of making the Finals. As far as winning a championship thats a reach. We have some decent players like Nachbar who is a good shooter, Wright who is a defender. We also have Armstrong who is still servicable and Marcus Williams when he returns from injury. Our weak spot is our bigs we have bigs who plays a specific role. Like Magliore who is a rebounder and shot blocker. Allen who can shoot 15-17 jumpshot, and Collins who is a good post defender but doesn't bring much else to the table. We have too raw big men in Boone and Williams. So thats what I see when I watch the Nets.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> In the grand scheme of things, a logical man would think that players improve from year to year. Magloire and Armstrong were key contributors for their teams last year. The younger players on the Nets team should get better after their first year in the league. I dont know why you are getting riled up about other people's opinions, who cares if I or any other person thinks the bench is average or good. I am entitled to think that way. Who says your opinion is the right one? So because you think the bench is average, I have to agree with you.



No, because everyone who doesnt own a Nets jersey thinks they're average. If I didnt have to read daily about how great you guys are, and how "so and so is better than so and so on your team". The whole, "if you dont like it dont read it" idea is great, but when the board is flooded with Nets homerism everywhere you look, its not an option.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> JizzyYes you were but I thought I'd talk some sense into you but it's hopeless for you.


OK Jizzy :rofl:



Jizzy said:


> Guarantee I will. unlike you, who has predicted the Nets would miss the playoffs the last two season and has come into the nets forum looking for trouble and being proven wrong every year and then starting this same crap over again.


Last season only bud. I didnt start posting till around Thanksgiving during the 05-06 season. And I would have been proven right (to an extent at least) if Pierce and Tony Allen didnt miss a combined 100 games, and the team was placed in the hands of inexperienced rookies/2nd year players who still for the most part didn't know how to play. Jefferson turned out to have a great season, combine that with Pierce being healthy the entire year and Tony not getting hurt and continuing the hot streak he was on before his injury. I think it would have amounted to a pretty good year. But, we'll never know for sure.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> *No, because everyone who doesnt own a Nets jersey thinks they're average.* If I didnt have to read daily about how great you guys are, and how "so and so is better than so and so on your team". The whole, "if you dont like it dont read it" idea is great, but when the board is flooded with Nets homerism everywhere you look, its not an option.


Oh, and thats why pundits have been saying the team has a good chance of making the finals. And no Barkley isnt the only one that has said that. A couple of media guys have said the same also. And this is really easy, no one is forcing you to do anything. Did you see the thread title? Did you not get an idea what it entails. If you dont like reading about the Nets or reading about their fans glorifying their team, simply ignore it. The board is flooded with Nets homerism, really? How many threads about the Nets are on the general board right now? How many threads about the Nets have their fans started? 

Take your time, I dont expect you to answer some of those questions


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

> You guys get mad because they dont view the team as terrible. Have you ever heard of the word 'opinions'. Maybe if Nets fans all say the team is terrible, this thread wont cause so much drama


Nobody is getting mad here, there are probably more people laughing now than 5 pages ago.



> And here is the problem right here. Nets fans defend their team, its labeled as being annoying.


Most fans defend their team by stating common facts that most posters can accept. When guys do it with obvious homerism this kind of debate usually occurs. I am not saying only the Nets fans do this, but we're on page 17 or 18 now and it is what it is.



> Christ sake, leave me alone. Please find a hobby or something. I don't want to talk to you becasue you are annyoing and we keep reiterating the same **** over and over again. If you want, we could keep arguing for the next 10 pages but I sure as hell don't. Whatever, keep stalking me. I hope it fulfills your day.


As I said in another thread, you seem to have this notion that the board belongs to you or something. You said something along the lines of telling Canadians to stay out of the Nets board in another thread, which is just hilarious. Once again, this is a public forum. If you want to say something retarded around here, don't be offended when people call you out on it. It's just how it works.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Over the top homer opinions yes. It would be ok if the rest of us didnt have to read it daily. Or if someone had a good game, a *ANTOINE WRIGHT IS A BEAST!!!!* thread does not need to pop up and stay at the top of the board.
> 
> A guy could have a 15 point, 6 rebound game and you guys would take it to 20 pages within a day about how the guy is untradeable and how its an obvious sign about how you guys are going to win it all this year.


:lol: too true...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> The Nets have a good chance of making the Finals. As far as winning a championship thats a reach. We have some decent players like Nachbar who is a good shooter, Wright who is a defender. We also have Armstrong who is still servicable and Marcus Williams when he returns from injury. Our weak spot is our bigs we have bigs who plays a specific role. Like Magliore who is a rebounder and shot blocker. Allen who can shoot 15-17 jumpshot, and Collins who is a good post defender but doesn't bring much else to the table. We have too raw big men in Boone and Williams. So thats what I see when I watch the Nets.




Thats what I mean though. Nachbar is good. Ill give you that. I dont see any team in the league where he wouldnt at least crack the roster. In my opinion hes a good bench player. Armstrong still good? No. Hes not. http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darrell_armstrong/career_stats.html. Theres his stats. He has done jack **** for the last 4 years. Yet you guys use him as an example as why your bench is great? HB tells me Magloire was an important player on his team last year? He averaged 6 and 6.


Come on guys. Im with you, I think you're a good team, but god damn, lets float back down to reality.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Oh, and thats why pundits have been saying the team has a good chance of making the finals. And no Barkley isnt the only one that has said that. A couple of media guys have said the same also. And this is really easy, no one is forcing you to do anything. Did you see the thread title? Did you not get an idea what it entails. If you dont like reading about the Nets or reading about their fans glorifying their team, simply ignore it. The board is flooded with Nets homerism, really? How many threads about the Nets are on the general board right now? How many threads about the Nets have their fans started?
> 
> Take your time, I dont expect you to answer some of those questions


Funny how the experts are such geniuses all of a sudden when picking the Nets to win the East, ay?

And if you guys want to 'glorify' your team, do it in your own forum. Because out here everyone knows how retarded some of you guys and your comments sound. So if you do it in your forum, you might not get so much grief and you'll be free to glorify.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> Nobody is getting mad here, there are probably more people laughing now than 5 pages ago.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Like I asked R-star, tell me how many Nets related threads are on the NBA general board right now. Tell me how many were started by Nets fans. Now explain this to me, you go on the Nets board and find something that 'irks' you. Supposedly someone rooting or glorifying their team, why should that be a problem to you or anyone else. Thats why its called the 'Nets' board isnt it.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> Funny how the experts are such geniuses all of a sudden when picking the Nets to win the East, ay?
> 
> And if you guys want to 'glorify' your team, do it in your own forum. *EDIT*


Dude who started this thread? Is Basel a Nets fan? And you should know better, generalizations and personal attacks are not allowed


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The big picture is the Nets have 4 good players and a paper-thin bench. That'll get you a 6 seed tops and a trip to the 2nd round if you get really lucky. More than that, not gonna happen.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Thats what I mean though. Nachbar is good. Ill give you that. I dont see any team in the league where he wouldnt at least crack the roster. In my opinion hes a good bench player. Armstrong still good? No. Hes not. http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darrell_armstrong/career_stats.html. Theres his stats. He has done jack **** for the last 4 years. Yet you guys use him as an example as why your bench is great? HB tells me Magloire was an important player on his team last year? He averaged 6 and 6.
> 
> 
> Come on guys. Im with you, I think you're a good team, but god damn, lets float back down to reality.



Where do we use him as an example of why our bench is great? He is still sericable he plays hard and is good enough to give Kidd a breather.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Dude who started this thread? Is Basel a Nets fan?


Basel i believe is a laker fan. So what does that have to with anything?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Like I asked R-star, tell me how many Nets related threads are on the NBA general board right now. Tell me how many were started by Nets fans. Now explain this to me, you go on the Nets board and find something that 'irks' you. Supposedly someone rooting or glorifying their team, why should that be a problem to you or anyone else. Thats why its called the 'Nets' board isnt it.


I don't think you read my post correctly. You have proven in the past to not being able to comprehend properly. Try again and if you still have questions I can respond.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> The big picture is the Nets have 4 good players and a paper-thin bench. That'll get you a 6 seed tops and a trip to the 2nd round if you get really lucky. More than that, not gonna happen.


OK fine the Celtics have 3 good players and a paper thin bench. So by that logic does that land the Celtics a 6 seed?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> Basel i believe is a laker fan. So what does that have to with anything?


Ummm meaning the Nets fans arent going out of their way to praise their team. What did you expect, that no Nets fans comment on a thread about their team. Obviously you guys that dont watch Nets games all season are more qualified to talk about the team right?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Oh, and thats why pundits have been saying the team has a good chance of making the finals. And no Barkley isnt the only one that has said that. A couple of media guys have said the same also. And this is really easy, no one is forcing you to do anything. Did you see the thread title? Did you not get an idea what it entails. If you dont like reading about the Nets or reading about their fans glorifying their team, simply ignore it. The board is flooded with Nets homerism, really? How many threads about the Nets are on the general board right now? How many threads about the Nets have their fans started?
> 
> Take your time, I dont expect you to answer some of those questions


So let me get this straight, you want me to go out and count how many threads about the Nets have been posted by Nets fans? What questions do you not expect me to answer HB? The inane counting ones that not one poster here would take the time to do?

Or why I came to a thread about how Barkley predicting the Nets to go to the finals? I came because I think the Nets are a second round team, and posted it. Be my guest and go back and read my first post in the thread. 

As for "guys" saying the Nets are going to win the east, great. Who are they? Some guy told me the Hawks have a great shot this year as well.


Hope that didnt take too much time HB, also, I hope I answered all your hard hitting questions.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> I don't think you read my post correctly. You have proven in the past to not being able to comprehend properly. Try again and if you still have questions I can respond.


I expected this response.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

To be fair the east is pretty wide open and the Nets have as much as a chance as anyone. So if they make the finals it wouldn't surprise me. Thats the opinion that most Nets fans believe. You think they are a second round team thats your opinion and I have no problem with it.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

eddymac said:


> Where do we use him as an example of why our bench is great? He is still sericable he plays hard and is good enough to give Kidd a breather.


If thats all you're expecting out of him, is giving under 10 minutes a game, I see no problem with that. Obviously far better options out there, but like you said, hes servicable. Others, such as Jizzy and HB, have talked about how big of a role he played on his previous teams. I posted the stats to show he hasent. Not in 4 years. They will not reply to that though obviously.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eddymac said:


> OK fine the Celtics have 3 good players and a paper thin bench. So by that logic does that land the Celtics a 6 seed?


I'll go into a bit more depth--

The Celtics have an MVP candidate and two perennial all-stars, and an up-and-coming PG. and a paper thin bench.

The Nets have a very good PG, and two pretty good players on the wings, and a decent center. and a paper thin bench.

am i making this clear to you?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> I expected this response.


And I expected this one.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> So let me get this straight, you want me to go out and count how many threads about the Nets have been posted by Nets fans? What questions do you not expect me to answer HB? The inane counting ones that not one poster here would take the time to do?
> 
> Or why I came to a thread about how Barkley predicting the Nets to go to the finals? I came because I think the Nets are a second round team, and posted it. Be my guest and go back and read my first post in the thread.
> 
> ...


Lets see you made a comment that Nets homerism is rampant throughout the board. If that is the case, shouldnt it be easy for you to find a thread or two that proves this point outside the Nets board. So you came unto this thread to state your opinion, nice! Why are you getting upset with others who dont agree with it then?

Barkley, Stephen A Smith, Vescey, Meijia just to name a few, have all said the Nets have a great chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

eddymac said:


> To be fair the east is pretty wide open and the Nets have as much as a chance as anyone. So if they make the finals it wouldn't surprise me. Thats the opinion that most Nets fans believe. You think they are a second round team thats your opinion and I have no problem with it.


Which wasn't where this argument originated. It has more to do with saying Malik Allen/Antoine Wright/Darrell Armstrong giving the Nets a good bench.

As you said, the East is wide open. You don't necessarily need a good bench to be a contender.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

David_Ortiz said:


> I'll go into a bit more depth--
> 
> The Celtics have an MVP candidate and two perennial all-stars, and an up-and-coming PG. and a paper thin bench.
> 
> ...


I'd say Carter/Jefferson, Allen/Pierce cancle each other out. At this point in time JKidd is getting pretty old, and KG is still a top 3 player in the game to most people. Plus hes a big man. Thats what puts the Celtics above the small ball Nets IMO.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Ummm meaning the Nets fans arent going out of their way to praise their team. What did you expect, that no Nets fans comment on a thread about their team. Obviously you guys that dont watch Nets games all season are more qualified to talk about the team right?


No I expected Nets fans to be in here. I just commented that the Nets will not win the east and that Sir Cumference is wrong. And I received opposition. So I argued everyone's point. Then I got **** about Nachbar and Wright and all those other excuses on NJs bench. So I gave it back. And here we are.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> And I expected this one.


Did you miss the part where I said your opinions are not facts.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> *Barkley, Stephen A Smith, Vescey*, Meijia just to name a few, have all said the Nets have a great chance of making the playoffs.


Should've left these 3 out. You are turning lose the last bit of creditability you have left.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

R-Star said:


> *So let me get this straight, you want me to go out and count how many threads about the Nets have been posted by Nets fans? What questions do you not expect me to answer HB? The inane counting ones that not one poster here would take the time to do?*
> 
> Or why I came to a thread about how Barkley predicting the Nets to go to the finals? I came because I think the Nets are a second round team, and posted it. Be my guest and go back and read my first post in the thread.
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight, the art of a rhetoric question is lost on you?

And the Nets are good, they made it to the second round while not at full health with a worse team last year. They have 4 potiential all-stars, a good defensive bigman, a sixth man of the year candidate, a strong wing-defender off of the bench who can be a good scorer, and a bunch of big men who can play solid D, grab some boards, and get garbage points. If I count that right, thats 2 superstars, 2 potiential all stars, and 7 solid role players. That, IMO, is good enough to have a legit shot at the Finals, particularly in the east.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> I'll go into a bit more depth--
> 
> The Celtics have an MVP candidate and two perennial all-stars, and an up-and-coming PG. and a paper thin bench.
> 
> ...




Kidd is the best pg in the east and a future hall of famer. Vince Carter is a prennial all star as well and Jefferson is really good. Krstic is a up and coming center. We dont have the deepest bench in the world but its not paper thin either. We have players that come in and play a specific role well.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Lets see you made a comment that Nets homerism is rampant throughout the board. If that is the case, shouldnt it be easy for you to find a thread or two that proves this point outside the Nets board. So you came unto this thread to state your opinion, nice! Why are you getting upset with others who dont agree with it then?
> 
> Barkley, Stephen A Smith, Vescey, Meijia just to name a few, have all said the Nets have a great chance of making the playoffs.



Making the playoffs? When did I say the wouldnt make the playoffs HB? Your stumbling. And really, who is the one getting upset here? Im smiling while reading some of these hard hitting posts, while watching Fresh Prince. Dont Squeeze the Korothers.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Lets see you made a comment that Nets homerism is rampant throughout the board. If that is the case, shouldnt it be easy for you to find a thread or two that proves this point outside the Nets board. So you came unto this thread to state your opinion, nice! Why are you getting upset with others who dont agree with it then?
> 
> *Barkley, Stephen A Smith, Vescey, Meijia just to name a few, have all said the Nets have a great chance of making the playoffs*.


and so have I!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JESUS.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Funniest part of this thread was when someone said Magloire was a key contributor to his team last year. :laugh: 

When you think about it, he may be right. He was a big contributor to them being one of the worst teams in the league.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> Should've left these 3 out. You are turning lose the last bit of creditability you have left.


Lol because their opinions are worse than that of random posters on a basketball forum. And no those 3 didnt have to tell me that for me to think the Nets have a chance in the East


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Making the playoffs? When did I say the wouldnt make the playoffs HB? Your stumbling. And really, who is the one getting upset here? Im smiling while reading some of these hard hitting posts, while watching Fresh Prince. Dont Squeeze the Korothers.


Ooops sorry that was a typo, meant the finals. Sorry I was watching Prison break and got distracted. Cant keep up with so many things at once.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eddymac said:


> Kidd is the best pg in the east and a future hall of famer. Vince Carter is a prennial all star as well and Jefferson is really good. Krstic is a up and coming center. We dont have the deepest bench in the world but its not paper thin either. We have players that come in and play a specific role well.


I'm sorry it's PAPER THIN as in there is nothing on it!! Wright sucks and Nachbar sucks.

And the Celtics have a future HOF in KG, and he's still regarded as a top-5 player. Pierce is way better than Carter. Ray is way, way better than Jefferson. Rondo's and Krstic's potential in my mind is about even. So I think that makes the Celtics way better.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vuchato said:


> So let me get this straight, the art of a rhetoric question is lost on you?
> 
> And the Nets are good, they made it to the second round while not at full health with a worse team last year. They have 4 potiential all-stars, a good defensive bigman, a sixth man of the year candidate, a strong wing-defender off of the bench who can be a good scorer, and a bunch of big men who can play solid D, grab some boards, and get garbage points. If I count that right, thats 2 superstars, 2 potiential all stars, and 7 solid role players. That, IMO, is good enough to have a legit shot at the Finals, particularly in the east.



Im not even going to reply to this. It would take far too long.

Potential allstars? Great. I have the potential to win the lottery this year, and you arent getting any of the money when I win. A good defensive bigman? I've yet to see him. Six man of the year candidate? If you're talking about Boki, Im going to go ahead and say no. Wing defender who can be a good scorer? Who? Bunch of big men who can play solid D and get garbage point? Yea. Ill agree with that I guess. But thats the only thing Ill agree with.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Which wasn't where this argument originated. It has more to do with saying Malik Allen/Antoine Wright/Darrell Armstrong giving the Nets a good bench.
> 
> As you said, the East is wide open. You don't necessarily need a good bench to be a contender.



They add depth to the bench. Malik Allen is a solid post defender who can hit a 15-17 range jump shot. Antoine Wright has improved every year and this year he is having his best season averaging 13 ppg and shooting 50% fro the field and also providing the Nets with solid perimeter defense. Armstrong is still servicable for his age. So yeah they add to our bench.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Haven't heard from Jizz in a while. If he off crying?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Ooops sorry that was a typo, meant the finals. Sorry I was watching Prison break and got distracted. Cant keep up with so many things at once.


Im about the same way. Posts keep coming quick, hard to watch tv, try to play psp, and reply.

They "could" make the finals, but unless Im mistaken, I dont think many have them as their top pick. I could be wrong, I havent looked very much into it.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Lol because their opinions are worse than that of random posters on a basketball forum. And no those 3 didnt have to tell me that for me to think the Nets have a chance in the East


No, because those 3 people are known to make *wrong* predictions. We don't have to say anything more about Barkley, and I think Steven A Smith's prediction hymen was popped when he correctly predicted Oden and Durant to go 1/2 in this year's draft. Does Vecsey still have an on-air job, why does he still have one?

Those 3 people are known for their wrong predictions. If you compare anything with nothing anything is still better.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eddymac said:


> They add depth to the bench. Malik Allen is a solid post defender who can hit a 15-17 range jump shot. Antoine Wright has improved every year and this year he is having his best season averaging 13 ppg and shooting 50% fro the field and also providing the Nets with solid perimeter defense. Armstrong is still servicable for his age. So yeah they add to our bench.


Not enough to be useful.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm out, going to watch the Rockets.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> No, because those 3 people are known to make *wrong* predictions. We don't have to say anything more about Barkley, and I think Steven A Smith's prediction hymen was popped when he correctly predicted Oden and Durant to go 1/2 in this year's draft. Does Vecsey still have an on-air job, why does he still have one?
> 
> Those 3 people are known for their wrong predictions. If you compare anything with nothing anything is still better.


Actually those 3 are known to go with the popular choice.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> So let me get this straight, the art of a rhetoric question is lost on you?
> 
> And the Nets are good, they made it to the second round while not at full health with a worse team last year. They have 4 potiential all-stars, a good defensive bigman, a sixth man of the year candidate, a strong wing-defender off of the bench who can be a good scorer, and a bunch of big men who can play solid D, grab some boards, and get garbage points. If I count that right, thats 2 superstars, 2 potiential all stars, and 7 solid role players. That, IMO, is good enough to have a legit shot at the Finals, particularly in the east.


VC is not a superstar. Kidd, while still very good, is on the decline. Krstic is not an all-star. You guys overrate Richard Jefferson way too much.

And what you call solid role players i call a thin bench, and so do many other people not blinded by Nets homer-ism.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Actually those 3 are known to go with the popular choice.


If that's the case then why didn't you list more writers/analysts who picked the Nets?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

David_Ortiz said:


> If that's the case then why didn't you list more writers/analysts who picked the Nets?


What difference would that make? Would it change your mind


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Not at all just more people for me to laugh at.

When you say they go with the popular choice, you're implying that a lot of other analysts picked New Jersey. To try and make your point legit i guess. So where are they?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Actually those 3 are known to go with the popular choice.


:laugh:

This tops it, enjoy the game.


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

its 3 games into the season. everyone calm down...


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Im not even going to reply to this. It would take far too long.
> 
> Potential allstars? Great. I have the potential to win the lottery this year, and you arent getting any of the money when I win. A good defensive bigman? I've yet to see him. Six man of the year candidate? If you're talking about Boki, Im going to go ahead and say no. Wing defender who can be a good scorer? Who? Bunch of big men who can play solid D and get garbage point? Yea. Ill agree with that I guess. But thats the only thing Ill agree with.


that was an awfully thourough reply for someone who wasn't going to reply. And yes, Collins is a top defensive big. In the past he has shut down Shaq, Bosh, JO, and plenty of others I don't care enough about to think of. Boki is a 6MOTYC, He is an explosive scorer, can cut, drive, shoot the long ball, whatever, and thats what is most necessary out of a 6th man. He is big for a SF, so he can grab a few boards each game also. Wright is a good defender, and as he has shown in the playoffs last year, and so far this season, he can score at times. Carter is a good player, and could be a lead man on a team certainly, he is a top 30 player in the league, probably top 20, which is borderline superstar. Jefferson has been playing great so far, and if he keeps playing like this, he should get into the all star game. And the last season Krstic was fully healthy, he was voted in as a top 5 center in the league as a 22 year old.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> that was an awfully thourough reply for someone who wasn't going to reply. And yes, Collins is a top defensive big. In the past he has shut down Shaq, Bosh, JO, and plenty of others I don't care enough about to think of. Boki is a 6MOTYC, He is an explosive scorer, can cut, drive, shoot the long ball, whatever, and thats what is most necessary out of a 6th man. He is big for a SF, so he can grab a few boards each game also. Wright is a good defender, and as he has shown in the playoffs last year, and so far this season, he can score at times. Carter is a good player, and could be a lead man on a team certainly, he is a top 30 player in the league, probably top 20, which is borderline superstar. Jefferson has been playing great so far, and if he keeps playing like this, he should get into the all star game. And the last season Krstic was fully healthy, he was voted in as a top 5 center in the league as a 22 year old.


how much you selling that weed for?


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

I'd love to hear a Celtic fan's excusse for the lack of bench they have, while insulting guys like Bostjan Nachbar, Antoine Wright and Jamaal Magloire who have worked their asses off to improve their games.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Real said:


> I'd love to hear a Celtic fan's excusse for the lack of bench they have, while insulting guys like Bostjan Nachbar, Antoine Wright and Jamaal Magloire who have worked their asses off to improve their games.


:lol: Find a post of me touting the Celtics bench. It's thin. Just like yours.

I already wrote this but whatever:

Celtics have KG (a top 5 player at the very least), Ray Allen (who averaged 27 points a game last year), and Paul Pierce (easily better than Vince Carter), and an up-and-coming PG in Rajon Rondo. And a **** bench.

Nets have Jason Kidd (still very good but on decline), Vince Carter (good scorer/dunker), Richard Jefferson (overrated), and an up-and-coming C in Nenad Krstic. And a **** bench.

And there you have it.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I'd take Posey over jefferson, actually.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> :lol: Find a post of me touting the Celtics bench. It's thin. Just like yours.
> 
> I already wrote this but whatever:
> 
> ...


KG is a top 5 player, Ray Allen is one of the most underrated players in the NBA, great player, Paul Pierce is not easily better than Vince Carter, Rajon Rondo was not much better than Marcus Williams last year (had the same amount of votes for all-NBA rookie team, and Williams has more potental), a **** bench. The Nets have Kidd, and how can you call him overrated when he just racked up another triple double and his performance in the playoffs? Vince Carter who is as good a player as Pierce is, Richard Jefferson who is overrated by whose standards? The way he's playing this year how can he been overrated by anyone? An up and coming center in Nenad Krstic yes, and no, we do not have a **** bench. Antoine Wright, Bostjan Nachbar, Jamaal Magloire, Malik Allen, Josh Boone, and Darrell Armstrong is not a **** bench. I won't mention Sean Williams, because quite frankly, even though he's done well in garbage minutes, he's not ready, I'm not expecting much.

That's how i see it.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

David_Ortiz said:


> :lol: Find a post of me touting the Celtics bench. It's thin. Just like yours.
> 
> I already wrote this but whatever:
> 
> ...


Or:

Nets have Jason Kidd (the best PG in the league), Vince Carter, easily better than Paul Pierce), Richard Jefferson (averaging 26 points per game this year while sharing the ball with Vince Carter), and an up-and-coming C in Nenad Krstic. And a solid bench.

Celtics have Kevin Garnett (still very good but on the decline), Ray Allen (good scorer), Paul Pierce (overrated), and a mediocre PG in Rajon Rondo. And a **** bench.

gee, that was tough.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Real said:


> KG is a top 5 player, Ray Allen is one of the most underrated players in the NBA, great player, Paul Pierce is not easily better than Vince Carter, Rajon Rondo was not much better than Marcus Williams last year (had the same amount of votes for all-NBA rookie team, and Williams has more potental)


if it wasn't for Jizzy i'd have to call that last part the stupidest thing i've heard all day.


> The Nets have Kidd, and how can you call him overrated when he just racked up another triple double and his performance in the playoffs?


When did I call Kidd overrated?


> Vince Carter who is as good a player as Pierce is, Richard Jefferson who is overrated by whose standards?


Pierce is better than Carter.

Ooooh Jefferson has 26ppg through three games of the season... that won't continue.



> and no, we do not have a **** bench. Antoine Wright, Bostjan Nachbar, Jamaal Magloire, Malik Allen, Josh Boone, and Darrell Armstrong is not a **** bench. I won't mention Sean Williams, because quite frankly, even though he's done well in garbage minutes, he's not ready, I'm not expecting much.


yeah you do have a **** bench. i'm sorry. Wright did nothing last year, Nachbar only average 9 ppg (you guys talk him up like its 19), Magloire 6 and 6, I can't even find Allen's stats, and Darrell Armstrong is a washed-up old fossil who might hit the occasional three. BTW Marcus Williams can't be that good if Armstrong's playing over him.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

David_Ortiz said:


> if it wasn't for Jizzy i'd have to call that last part the stupidest thing i've heard all day.
> 
> When did I call Kidd overrated?
> 
> ...


Marcus Williams is hurt.

...

so...

you know nothing about our bench apparently...


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Marcus Williams was pretty horrendous last year. A scorer who gave you 47% ts%. Unless he develops another primary skill or improves dramatically as a scorer, we could be looking at a 3 or 4 year NBA career for Williams.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> Or:
> 
> Nets have Jason Kidd (the best PG in the league), Vince Carter, easily better than Paul Pierce), Richard Jefferson (averaging 26 points per game this year while sharing the ball with Vince Carter), and an up-and-coming C in Nenad Krstic. And a solid bench.
> 
> ...


Either you're trying to get on my nerves or you're really ****ing stupid. KG's still in his prime buddy, he's only 31. Kidd's 34 and he is not the best PG in the league, that honor goes to Steve Nash (something i thought obvious). The only way Vince Carter is better than Pierce is if Pierce is injured. I don't care that Richard Jefferson is getting 26ppg through 3 GAMES. Marcus Camby's averaging 19 rebounds a game so far. Will that keep up? no. Neither will Jefferson. Krstic is up and coming and so is Rondo. Rondo has very good penetration and playmaking abilities already, along with a heap of potential. So I think he's a little more than mediocre. 

*Neither team has a good bench.*


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

David_Ortiz said:


> Either you're trying to get on my nerves or you're really ****ing stupid. KG's still in his prime buddy, he's only 31. Kidd's 34 and he is not the best PG in the league, that honor goes to Steve Nash (something i thought obvious). The only way Vince Carter is better than Pierce is if Pierce is injured. I don't care that Richard Jefferson is getting 26ppg through 3 GAMES. Marcus Camby's averaging 19 rebounds a game so far. Will that keep up? no. Neither will Jefferson. Krstic is up and coming and so is Rondo. Rondo has very good penetration and playmaking abilities already, along with a heap of potential. So I think he's a little more than mediocre.
> 
> *Neither team has a good bench.*


my point was that is really easy to say whatever you want if you don't bother backing it up with anything.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> Marcus Williams is hurt.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Because I didn't realize one of your players was hurt, I know nothing about your entire excuse for a bench? :laugh: Only with the Nets fans...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Vuchato said:


> my point was that is really easy to say whatever you want if you don't bother backing it up with anything.


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf:

I guess the stats and the truth pulled the rug out from underneath you...


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

I dunno man Pierce isn't definately better than Vince. Statistically Vince has been better than both Ray and Paul his whole career. Impact wise none of them are KG or Kidd. All of them make a solid positive impact, they are pretty much all in the same tier. Its a perosnal choice between those three.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Real said:


> I'd love to hear a Celtic fan's excusse for the lack of bench they have, while insulting guys like Bostjan Nachbar, Antoine Wright and Jamaal Magloire who have worked their asses off to improve their games.


Magloire "working his *** off?" I think you have the man confused with someone who actually cares about basketball.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vuchato said:


> that was an awfully thourough reply for someone who wasn't going to reply. And yes, Collins is a top defensive big. In the past he has shut down Shaq, Bosh, JO, and plenty of others I don't care enough about to think of. Boki is a 6MOTYC, He is an explosive scorer, can cut, drive, shoot the long ball, whatever, and thats what is most necessary out of a 6th man. He is big for a SF, so he can grab a few boards each game also. Wright is a good defender, and as he has shown in the playoffs last year, and so far this season, he can score at times. Carter is a good player, and could be a lead man on a team certainly, he is a top 30 player in the league, probably top 20, which is borderline superstar. Jefferson has been playing great so far, and if he keeps playing like this, he should get into the all star game. And the last season Krstic was fully healthy, he was voted in as a top 5 center in the league as a 22 year old.


Carter and Jefferson I agree on. Other than that, instead of arguing, heres a better solution to the rest of your post :laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Real said:


> I'd love to hear a Celtic fan's excusse for the lack of bench they have, while insulting guys like Bostjan Nachbar, Antoine Wright and Jamaal Magloire who have worked their asses off to improve their games.


Magloire has worked his *** off to improve his game? Really, how so? Because _YOU_ say so? His stats are worse than last year. Thats a real feat for a guy who sucked **** last year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Real said:


> KG is a top 5 player, Ray Allen is one of the most underrated players in the NBA, great player, Paul Pierce is not easily better than Vince Carter, Rajon Rondo was not much better than Marcus Williams last year (had the same amount of votes for all-NBA rookie team, and Williams has more potental), a **** bench. The Nets have Kidd, and how can you call him overrated when he just racked up another triple double and his performance in the playoffs? Vince Carter who is as good a player as Pierce is, Richard Jefferson who is overrated by whose standards? The way he's playing this year how can he been overrated by anyone? An up and coming center in Nenad Krstic yes,* and no, we do not have a **** bench. Antoine Wright, Bostjan Nachbar, Jamaal Magloire, Malik Allen, Josh Boone, and Darrell Armstrong is not a **** bench. *I won't mention Sean Williams, because quite frankly, even though he's done well in garbage minutes, he's not ready, I'm not expecting much.
> 
> That's how i see it.



Thank you, thank you so, so much.


This is what Im talking about. "We dont have a **** bench, we have Magloire, Allen, Boon and Darrel Armstrong." Darrel ****ing Armstrong? Darrel, MOTHER ****ING ARMSTRONG? He is a reason your bench doesnt suck? Is there some ***-hole out there hitting Nets fans with a club? That is the only reason I can figure for the teams fans mass retardation.
Jamaal Magloire? You're right, guy has dominated thus far this season......Oh wait.
Josh Boone, that guys really proved to me hes not a nobody. Wait....Josh who? I dont know of Josh Boone, because hes never done anything noteworthy in the NBA.

Boki Nachbar? Good bench player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vuchato said:


> Or:
> 
> Nets have Jason Kidd (the best PG in the league), Vince Carter, easily better than Paul Pierce), Richard Jefferson (averaging 26 points per game this year while sharing the ball with Vince Carter), and an up-and-coming C in Nenad Krstic. And a solid bench.
> 
> ...




Garnett is on the decline, and J "If Im not grabbing a girls croch, Im punching her face" Kidd is the best PG in the league? 

Thats hillarious.






*HB* Nothing wrong with me bringing up alegations towards Kidd. Its admissable by the site rules.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

David_Ortiz said:


> if it wasn't for Jizzy i'd have to call that last part the stupidest thing i've heard all day.
> 
> When did I call Kidd overrated?
> 
> ...



Uh uh. Last year he averaged 5 points. Thats a 3 *AND* a layup. Thats quality.
And the 3 years before that? well he averaged 2-3 points a game. But hes still awesome ok? I heard that the Mavs tried to sign him. Probably for their starting PG, because hes awesome. They also wanted to sign Magloire. Dirk said he would be the perfect compliment to his game. 

Go Nets go!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Vuchato said:


> my point was that is really easy to say whatever you want if you don't bother backing it up with anything.



When have Nets fans ever backed up anything?

Just ask Jizzy. 

Running away is fun though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Armstrong was signed for veteran leadership and his on ball defense, not for scoring. So the 5 or so points per game he averaged last season doesnt mean anythng with the Nets. Even at 39 he is one of the fastest players in the game. Considering Ford and Calderon and a ton of quick point guards constantly lit up the Nets last year, you can see why a good on ball defender is needed. Magloire and Armstrong were never signed for their scoring. I guess thats where most just dont get it. Magloire is supposed to bring toughness, soemthing which he is good at. The guy is a goon plain and simple. Oh by the way, playing for a contract is good enough incentive for him to give it his all

Regarding the Kidd post, the key word there R-star is allegations. No one knows if he really did what the lady claims he did


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> When have Nets fans ever backed up anything?
> 
> Just ask Jizzy.
> 
> Running away is fun though.


Lol ummmm


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Oh and someone said Marcus sucked last year, have you seen Marcus recently. The guy has lot a ton of weight. Heck I was scared he might have AIDS or something with how skinny he looks. That would show he is dedicated to improving his game if he spent that much time getting himself into shape


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Oh and someone said Marcus sucked last year, have you seen Marcus recently. The guy has lot a ton of weight. Heck I was scared he might have AIDS or something with how skinny he looks. That would show he is dedicated to improving his game if he spent that much time getting himself into shape



Ill judge Marcus on his play. Not on if he has an eating disorder or not.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Ill judge Marcus on his play. Not on if he has an eating disorder or not.


Well duh! Of course he is going to be judged by his play. Up until the injury he did look fantastic in summer league. Like I said earlier, one more year under his belt and you would think there should be some sort of improvement in his game.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HB said:


> Well duh! Of course he is going to be judged by his play. Up until the injury he did look fantastic in summer league. Like I said earlier, one more year under his belt and you would think there should be some sort of improvement in his game.



One would think. All Im saying HB, is as of right now, hes not a guy who should be mentioned as "well we've got Marcus Williams on our bench". Maybe in time, he'll be that guy later on this year, maybe not. But right now hes not.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

R-Star said:


> One would think. All Im saying HB, is as of right now, hes not a guy who should be mentioned as "well we've got Marcus Williams on our bench". Maybe in time, he'll be that guy later on this year, maybe not. But right now hes not.


Fair enough, he did afterall have a poor season last year


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

HB said:


> Wasnt this same Delfino on the Pistons bench for the last 3 or so years? Arent the Pistons a good team? Why wasnt Delfino getting any minutes if he supposedly is such a good player?


Probably the same reason why Juan Dixon got more minutes on a 47 win Raptors team than he could on a struggling Portland squad.

Depends on how a player fits into a system, fits with other personel on a roster, and on whether or not the coach appreciates the specific skillset they bring.

Delfino is a very good player. I think he will be starting by Dec 1. But with Rip & Tayshaun getting all the minutes at 2/3, he would have had to be an allstar to get more than the 17mpg he was pulling in Detroit.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> if it wasn't for Jizzy i'd have to call that last part the stupidest thing i've heard all day.
> 
> When did I call Kidd overrated?
> 
> ...


Remember earlier when we said the Nets beat the Raptors in last years playoffs. You then said that was last year and this is this year. Well Antoine did nothing was last year and this is this year. So far he is having his best season. Nachbar is a good player off the bench for his scoring ability. Malik Allen is a good post defender and good spot up shooter. Darrell Armstrong maybe 39 but he is still servicable and is good enough to give Kidd a breather. He is on the team for his toughness and hardnose play. Magloire is on the Nets to help solve a problem we've had for a long time. That is to give us an interior pressence he can block shots and rebound and give us tougness inside the paint. So when you put this all together we have players that each play a role well. Thus giving us a good bench, it may not be the best bench but its good at this point.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Depends on what you mean by respectable. Are they crappy bench players? I guess not. Are they normal, not above average bench players? Yep.
> 
> Like I said, if you want to try to convince us you're a contender, raving about these nobodys is not going to do it.


Nachbar is above average so is Magloire. Thats good enough for me.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

R-Star said:


> Yep. They're what I'd call a mediocer bench. Not bad by any means, and nothing to show off about.


Mediocre isnt bad?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Mediocre isnt bad?



Nope. The word means average.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Nachbar is above average so is Magloire. Thats good enough for me.



Nachbar, yea. I agree. 

Magloire, no, not really.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Possibly the longest thread about a bunch of scrubs in bbf history. Only if your team had the resiliency of your fanbase.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

eddymac said:


> Remember earlier when we said the Nets beat the Raptors in last years playoffs. You then said that was last year and this is this year. Well Antoine did nothing was last year and this is this year.


You judge **** based on a whopping 3 games? That's a good sign.


> Nachbar is a good player off the bench for his scoring ability.


The ability to put up 29 points in one game then take the next week off.


> Malik Allen is a good post defender and good spot up shooter.


No, Kurt Thomas is a good post defender and shooter. Malik Allen is a mediocre post defender and I can't recall ever seeing him drain a mid-range jumper.


> Darrell Armstrong maybe 39 but he is still servicable and is good enough to give Kidd a breather. He is on the team for his toughness and hardnose play.


No, he might hit the occasional three at this point, but he can't penetrate or defend with any kind of effectiveness. Plus one hard foul from a big man and they'll be dropping Armstrong off at the hospital in a grocery bag.


> Magloire is on the Nets to help solve a problem we've had for a long time. That is to give us an interior pressence he can block shots and rebound and give us tougness inside the paint.


Magloire averaged 6 rebounds and 0.8 blocks last season. This season he's getting 2.7 rebounds and has yet to block a shot. He's one of the most apathetic players in the NBA. That's not an interior presence that's dead weight.


> So when you put this all together we have players that each play a role well. Thus giving us a good bench, it may not be the best bench but its good at this point


When I put this all together I see a thin NJ bench stuffed with has-beens and never-will-bes, and a very confused poster.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HeaVINsent15 said:


> Nachbar is above average so is Magloire. Thats good enough for me.


Too bad you're dead wrong (again).


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> Possibly the longest thread about a bunch of scrubs in bbf history. Only if your team had the resiliency of your fanbase.


:lol:


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Too bad you're dead wrong (again).


I really cant wait for Saturdays game..so this guy could shut up


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> I really cant wait for Saturdays game..so this guy could shut up


Let me ask you this... if we win, will you and your cronies kindly disappear?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

And just for the record, I am not changing my stance on this if the Nets pull out anything less than a 30 point win over the Celtics. As for why, Toronto kicked you guys' *** by 37. Fluke games do happen in the NBA, but teams will not lose by that many points to a team they're supposedly better than, according to you Nets fans.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> Let me ask you this... if we win, will you and your cronies kindly disappear?


yes mr. seventeen year old


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

And now we're bringing age into this? :laugh:

If we're gonna go there, then its pretty sad I'm two years younger can you and can actually explain my opinions, give statistics to back them up, and hold intelligent conversations. All I've ever seen you do is post stupid **** like "NeTS!!!!" and "I wanna win, so this guy can shut up" and "no!" when you disagree but offer nothing beyond that. **** like that actually leads me to believe that you are no older than 14.


----------



## AJC NYC (Aug 16, 2005)

David_Ortiz said:


> And now we're bringing age into this? :laugh:
> 
> If we're gonna go there, then its pretty sad I'm two years younger can you and can actually explain my opinions, give statistics to back them up, and hold intelligent conversations. All I've ever seen you do is post stupid **** like "NeTS!!!!" and "I wanna win, so this guy can shut up" and "no!" when you disagree but offer nothing beyond that. **** like that actually leads me to believe that you are no older than 14.


Im in college my man I just dont take these forums as serious as you do
my second year already and im a english minor too


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> Im in college my man I just dont take these forums as serious as you do
> my second year already and im a english minor too


Still doesn't make you look like a genius but whatever

Who said I took these forums that serious? I just really enjoy heated debates. It's a disease.


Nice sig BTW. Surprised more NJ fans don't have something like that.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

AJC NYC said:


> I really cant wait for Saturdays game..so this guy could shut up


shutting up sir!! :lol:

i wonder if Jizzy will ever come back here and admit that he was wrong... unlikely though. He already said on another board that the Nets will OWN the Celtics next week (dawg). Yup, things will go well for them in Boston alright. The Celtics got a little tired at the end of their 2 games/2 nights activity and thats the only reason they didnt win this by 20+.

In any case, go CELTICS, they beat your team, hell our bench even helped out, we are better in every way, see you next week when you'll get gang-raped again. And here the come the 'SEAN WILLIAMS IS NASSSTY!!!!!' threads before long...


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

so let's all agree that Chuck's an idiot?

btw, I was dead wrong about Darrell Armstrong, the guy can still play. but lol at the people saying Magloire was "working hard".


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah it appears so


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Do you want a scoobie snack?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

eddymac said:


> Do you want a scoobie snack?


is it bitter?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hopefully the Nets face the Raptors in the first round cause thats the only way they can advance IMO

BTW Barkley's prediction just like all those that supported the Nets was based on the team being healthy. Last I checked, the Nets are missing the services of a 15ppg big man.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

few NJ fans looking a bit silly in the middle of this thread too


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

HB said:


> Hopefully the Nets face the Raptors in the first round cause thats the only way they can advance IMO


Really though as long as they dont get the Pistons or Boston in the first round they have a decent chance to advance, if they come to play.

Need to start working on that record though


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Hopefully the Nets face the Raptors in the first round cause thats the only way they can advance IMO
> 
> BTW Barkley's prediction just like all those that supported the Nets was based on the team being healthy. Last I checked, the Nets are missing the services of a 15ppg big man.


yeah, who would've thought that Nenad wouldn't come back in full strength after missing an entire season.

And I thought the thread was about winning the East, not Charles Barkley predicts the Nets to beat the Raptors.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Nets need to blow it up while they still can, I mean they would have to go 26-13 the rest of the way to not face the Celtics or Pistons in the first round. I'm not even sure anymore if they are going to make playoffs despite how terrible the East is.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> Really though as long as they dont get the Pistons or Boston in the first round they have a decent chance to advance, if they come to play.
> 
> Need to start working on that record though


Yup, as pathetic as the team is right now, they still have a chance against the other Eastern playoff teams not named Detroit or Boston. That is if they make the playoffs that is


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

seifer0406 said:


> yeah, who would've thought that Nenad wouldn't come back in full strength after missing an entire season.
> 
> And I thought the thread was about winning the East, not Charles Barkley predicts the Nets to beat the Raptors.


So you predicted that Nenad would have played less than 5 games before the all star break. I didnt think he would be 100%, but I expected him to be given them solid contribution by season's end. REmember he missed close to a season, he had adequate time to rehab

Advancing to the second round gets them closer to their goal. Get it


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> is it bitter?


You went out of your way to bring back this old thread.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> So you predicted that Nenad would have played less than 5 games before the all star break. I didnt think he would be 100%, but I expected him to be given them solid contribution by season's end. REmember he missed close to a season, he had adequate time to rehab
> 
> Advancing to the second round gets them closer to their goal. Get it


:lol: stretching it a bit don't you think? So let's say the Nets somehow cripples through the regular season and somehow meets the Raptors in the playoffs and beats them. That brings them closer to their goal of winning the East with the current squad? lol



eddymac said:


> You went out of your way to bring back this old thread.


a 24 page thread about the Nets isn't that hard to remember. Especially with half of it filled with comedic gold.

Let's make this into 40 pages of homers vs. reality, then we come back in 2 months and laugh it at some more.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

No the problem is besides you being a Raptor fan you always seem to go out your way to diss the Nets. What happen aren't the Raptors exciting enough.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Because, a healthy Nenad gives them a chance, that is if the stars truly play to their potential. Its 3 series to the finals, and we all know anything is possible in the playoffs.

But hey, I agree the team is looking real bad right now. Although I am sure you bumped this thread to mock the Nets, thats fine, they deserve it. But if I were you, I wouldn't start counting my chicks before the eggs hatch

I dont get why you get so worked up about the Nets though. You go out of your way, heck pop up in Nets game threads just to throw a subtle shot or two. You probably pay just as much attention to the Nets as you do the raptors


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

eddymac said:


> No the problem is besides you being a Raptor fan you always seem to go out your way to diss the Nets. What happen aren't the Raptors exciting enough.


I haven't "dissed" them in quite a while actually. What exactly is "dissing" a losing team?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Because, a healthy Nenad gives them a chance, that is if the stars truly play to their potential. Its 3 series to the finals, and we all know anything is possible in the playoffs.
> 
> But hey, I agree the team is looking real bad right now. Although I am sure you bumped this thread to mock the Nets, thats fine, they deserve it. But if I were you, I wouldn't start counting my chicks before the eggs hatch
> 
> I dont get why you get so worked up about the Nets though. You go out of your way, heck pop up in Nets game threads just to throw a subtle shot or two. You probably pay just as much attention to the Nets as you do the raptors


I bumped the thread because some people said some hilarious things. And isn't the point of making predictions is so that you can come back to it later and look at how you've done?

And theres a problem with me paying attention to the Nets? Do I need a homer pass to go along with that?



> I wouldn't start counting my chicks before the eggs hatch


Still waiting for Magloire eh?


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

You take unnecasary shots all the time. You dont go into the Heat, Bucks, Pacers, Bulls, Sixers, Knicks, Sonics boards taking shots at them. You just have a personal hatred for the Nets because of Vince Carter. Thats cool but it has been 4 years since he has been traded and your team has rebounded from that so move on.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> I bumped the thread because some people said some hilarious things. And isn't the point of making predictions is so that you can come back to it later and look at how you've done?


:laugh: probably the silliest statement you have ever made. Sure go ahead and give out the trophy in January. I forgot the playoffs are over

And why do you conveniently leave out the part that this statements, Charles included was based on the Nets being healthy.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> ^:laugh: probably the silliest statement you have ever made. Sure go ahead and give out the trophy in January. I forgot the playoffs are over


:lol: are you the type that holds on to hope until that magic number reaches 0?

Plus winning the East was only a part of why Nets fans are hilarious. What about Magloire? What about Jason Collins being a defensive presence that will propel the Nets season. What about the Nets bench being one of the best in the East? The list goes on and on lol.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah some of the stuff through the thread is pretty funny... if it wasnt you who was saying it lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

> are you the type that holds on to hope until that magic number reaches 0?


Yup



> Plus winning the East was only a part of why Nets fans are hilarious. What about Magloire? What about Jason Collins being a defensive presence that will propel the Nets season. What about the Nets bench being one of the best in the East? The list goes on and on lol.


Actually Magloire has been good for the Mets in the limited time he has played. I mean if not for the fact that Frank is brain dead, there really shouldnt be a reason for Collins to be playing ahead of Collins. And really was it too crazy to say that Collins was a defensive specialist based on his performance last year. The stats and boxscores are proof enough to see how many low post players he shut down.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

HB said:


> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> Actually Magloire has been good for the Mets in the limited time he has played. I mean if not for the fact that Frank is brain dead, there really shouldnt be a reason for Collins to be playing ahead of Collins. And really was it too crazy to say that Collins was a defensive specialist based on his performance last year. The stats and boxscores are proof enough to see how many low post players he shut down.


The Mets can use someone like Magloire, their melt down last season was devastating. Collins has a third twin? Hold yourself together HB, you're losing it.

Let's hold off the mocking until the season is over then, my apologies. Too bad I have a feeling that someone would be locking this thread.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Blech... Every thing turned out in the worst possible way for the Nets this season. Vince lost his legs, and he's still Vince (w/ 3 more years after this one to go @$15 mil per). Kidd doesn't give a **** and is shooting even WORSE than usual. RJ is hurt again and also looks like he doesn't give a ****. And that's the subset of the roster making $45 or $47 mil this year and who are supposed to be carrying the team.

Nenad is still out recovering from a blown ACL. And he was supposed to be the best of a hopefully not horrible bigs rotation, which of course has turned out to be a horrible bigs rotation yet again. Magliore can't move and is a $4 mil write off. Collins, almost inconceiveably, manages to get worse offensively every year, and now, he can't even reliably play good D, which was his only redeeming quality (he makes $6 mil a year for one or two more years after this one). Marcus Williams was hurt and has done nothing. Boki is no where near as good as he was last year.

Malik Allen can sometimes knock down jumpers, but can't do anything else well, and he's the first big off the bench. Antoine Wright is as tentative as ever, and it looks as though he'll never get it. The only good thing about this year is the 2 young bigs, and they're both still mistake prone (esp. Sean Williams), and learning on the job.

This team is in free fall. Hopefully, they can blow it up at the earliest possible opportunity, but I don't know how they can ever ditch Carter's contract w/ the way he looks these days. Not wo/ taking back this generation's Vin Baker, anyway.


----------



## Smez86 (Jun 29, 2006)

[email protected] Nets struggling due to missing their 4th best player.


----------



## HeaVINsent15 (Jul 13, 2007)

SeaNet said:


> Blech... Every thing turned out in the worst possible way for the Nets this season. Vince lost his legs, and he's still Vince (w/ 3 more years after this one to go @$15 mil per). Kidd doesn't give a **** and is shooting even WORSE than usual. RJ is hurt again and also looks like he doesn't give a ****. And that's the subset of the roster making $45 or $47 mil this year and who are supposed to be carrying the team.
> 
> Nenad is still out recovering from a blown ACL. And he was supposed to be the best of a hopefully not horrible bigs rotation, which of course has turned out to be a horrible bigs rotation yet again. Magliore can't move and is a $4 mil write off. Collins, almost inconceiveably, manages to get worse offensively every year, and now, he can't even reliably play good D, which was his only redeeming quality (he makes $6 mil a year for one or two more years after this one). Marcus Williams was hurt and has done nothing. Boki is no where near as good as he was last year.
> 
> ...


All true when I said **** I expected the Nets to stay at the same level they were at.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

*Serves the Nets right*

All I can say is that somewhere in New Orleans Byron Scott is chuckling. The Nets are getting what they deserved for firing him.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Serves the Nets right*



Najee said:


> All I can say is that somewhere in New Orleans Byron Scott is chuckling. The Nets are getting what they deserved for firing him.


This is a flat out ignorant post and one posted by many a non-Nets fan. It doesn't matter what Byron is doing now. His firing from the Nets was entirely justified. He had blown the Finals, he had lost his players, and he was universally perceived throughout the organization as a slacker and an empty suit who didn't work hard and had no strategic ideas to offer. That gets a coach fired, and legitimately so.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Chuck I'm sure has changed his prediction by now.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: Serves the Nets right*



SeaNet said:


> This is a flat out ignorant post and one posted by many a non-Nets fan. It doesn't matter what Byron is doing now. His firing from the Nets was entirely justified. He had blown the Finals, he had lost his players, and he was universally perceived throughout the organization as a slacker and an empty suit who didn't work hard and had no strategic ideas to offer. That gets a coach fired, and legitimately so.


That's pretty funny because his successor made the team worse with an arguably better roster.

Firing a coach that takes you deep into the playoffs is just asking for an ***-kicking. The Nets' organization is in the pits right now, and once they move to Brooklyn, that'll make for 2 laughable organizations in New York, especially since their best and 3rd-best players are beginning to decline.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Serves the Nets right*



SeaNet said:


> This is a flat out ignorant post and one posted by many a non-Nets fan. It doesn't matter what Byron is doing now. His firing from the Nets was entirely justified. He had blown the Finals, he had lost his players, and he was universally perceived throughout the organization as a slacker and an empty suit who didn't work hard and had no strategic ideas to offer. That gets a coach fired, and legitimately so.


No, what is ignorant is your response. The New Jersey Nets had never won anything of note since coming into the NBA in 1976-77 before Byron Scott became the coach. In fact, the Nets challenged the Los Angeles Clippers as arguably the least successful franchise in the league.

All Scott did was coach a franchise that had been to the second round of the playoffs ONCE since coming into the NBA in 1976-77 to back-to-back NBA Finals. Hell, he had a winning record (22-20) before he was replaced by someone who had no coaching experience THE YEAR AFTER THE NETS WENT TO THEIR SECOND FINALS APPEARANCE.

And since then, how has that worked out for New Jersey and Lawrence Frank? You're looking at the results now -- a team returning to its roots as a below-average franchise that is heading back to its familiar road as a lottery team. 

And last I looked, New Orleans looks like a much-better coached team than the one in New Jersey. So again, how is that move working out for the Nets? Because Lawrence is doing LESS with the team Scott had despite adding Vince Carter to the mix.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Serves the Nets right*



unluckyseventeen said:


> That's pretty funny because his successor made the team worse with an arguably better roster.
> 
> Firing a coach that takes you deep into the playoffs is just asking for an ***-kicking. The Nets' organization is in the pits right now, and once they move to Brooklyn, that'll make for 2 laughable organizations in New York, especially since their best and 3rd-best players are beginning to decline.


It particularly looks bad when the franchise that previously had never come close to winning anything in its sad history fires the only coach who took the New Jersey Nets to the Finals twice -- and fire him less than one year after that second appearance.

Not to mention we're seeing what Byron Scott has done as coach for New Orleans -- last I looked, at this point the Hornets only had the best record in the Western Conference. Evidently, Scott CAN coach and apparently can get more out of his players than Lawrence Frank can.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

Neither of you addressed what I posted, not that this suprises me.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

SeaNet said:


> Neither of you addressed what I posted, not that this suprises me.


Your previous post made no sense and you were called on it. Given that, it's understandable your reading comprehension is lacking.

It's not like the New Jersey Nets experienced much success before Bryon Scott was the coach. He took the team to two NBA Finals and he was fired for someone with no experience -- who promptly takes the same team (with arguably better overall talent, primarily with the addition of Vince Carter) back to mediocrity and now likely out of the playoffs this season.

If the Nets brass had any sense, it should have been cautious of taking the word of Jason Kidd -- a person with a history of creating internal drama and bringing drama to the team -- as the gospel. The same Kidd who dallied with the idea of going to San Antonio after the Nets played in the NBA Finals. It pays to look at the character of the person griping, at times.

Meanwhile, Scott goes to New Orleans and has a franchise that was rebuilding a few years ago to now the best record in its conference (sounds familiar?). 

The Nets got rid of Scott because it felt it had the pieces to be an extended force in the East without Scott, so the powers-that-be saw him as replaceable and put a puppet in his place. What the Nets failed to realize is that Scott got more out of those players than Lawrence Frank ever has. So for their delusion, the Nets are paying the price.

So yes, I'm pretty sure Scott is laughing while he's leading the Hornets and the Nets are heading back to the days of Derrick Coleman, Chris Morris, Darwin Cook and Albert King.


----------



## Najee (Apr 5, 2007)

*Just for SeaNet*

In case you have forgotten, this is what Bryon Scott did in his final two-plus seasons as the New Jersey Nets coach:

*2001-02:* 52-30, loses in NBA Finals to the Los Angeles Lakers. It was the only season the Nets ever won 50 games in a season.

*2002-03:* 49-33, loses in NBA Finals to San Antonio.

Here is what the Nets got out of Lawrence Frank, when the Nets mistakenly looked at its coach as expendable:

*2003-04:* 47-35 (25-15 under Frank), loses to Detroit in the Eastern Conference semifinals (and blowing a 3-2 lead with Game 6 in New Jersey).

*2004-05:* 42-40, swept by Miami 4-0 in the first round. The team needed a trade for Vince Carter and a late-season push just to get into the playoffs.

*2005-06:* 49-33, loses to Miami 4-1 in the East semis.

*2006-07:* 41-41, loses to Cleveland in the East semis.

*2007-08:* 18-25, looking on the outside inside for the playoffs.

So as of today, Frank is 175-154 (.531) with the Nets while conceivably adding more talent overall to the basic core and concept of the teams Scott took 123-83 (.597) during his final two-plus years. The Nets' biggest problem is that the powers-that-be felt it "arrived" as a franchise and thought Scott was replaceable with any monkey in a suit (Frank).


----------



## bmac (Feb 18, 2007)

HB said:


> BTW Barkley's prediction just like all those that supported the Nets was based on the team being healthy. Last I checked, the Nets are missing the services of a 15ppg big man.


Krstic has always been a soft jump-shooter. Let's not get carried away calling him a real difference maker.

With that said, they've just lost 8 in a row and are still tied for the last playoff spot. They've been garbage so far, but any team with Kidd, Carter and Jefferson is _capable_ of pulling off a first round upset.


----------

